# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Ostati na jednom djetetu

## Mrvna

N ovom forumu ima tema "kako ga nagovoriti na još jedno dijete" ali nisam se tamo pronašla jer svi navijaju za treće, četvrto dijete ali što kad zapne već nakon  prvog? 

Naša jedinica je bila izuzetno teška, i nije nam bilo nakraj  pameti ići na drugo dijete uz prvo koje skače s lustera. Onda je  malo odrasla i postala razumnija ali je prokleta kriza udarila svoj  pečat pa smo zaključili da možda nije vrijeme za to. Onda se on počeo  razbolijevati od stresa na poslu - samo nam fali još jedna beba uz sve  to! U međuvremenu smo jedinica i ja razvile dosta turbulentan odnos,  tako da je povremeno i meni bilo upitno mogu li se/želim li se nositi s  još jednom prinovom? Što, o bože što ako bude jednako neobuzdana kao i  ova?

Sad nam kćer ima 5 godina, svi oni izgovori (koji su, čini mi  se, uvijek bili inicirani s njegove strane) više nisu aktualni ali mm ne  osjeća želju za još jednim djetetom. Ja imam sestru, on je jedinac -  mislim da bi moje dijete bilo zbilja zakinuto da ostane sama.

Mm me neki dan pitao bi li zaista bilo tako grozno da ostanemo na jednom  djetetu? Nisam mogla razgovarati o tome, jer odmah počnem cmoljiti a  nisam naročito uspješna u pregovaranju dok balavim  :Smile:  Zapravo me strah  ozbiljnije načeti temu jer je jedan od dva moguća dogovora/zaključka da  nećemo imati više djece a nisam psihički spremna na to. Ne znam hoću li  ikada biti.... 

Ima li još netko da je (ne htijući) ostao na samo jednom djetetu, i kako se nosite s time?

----------


## martinaP

Koliko je tebi godina? Ako te ne pritišću godine (pri tom mislim +35 godina), onda imaš još vremena za predomišljanje. A odluka da ostaneš na jednom djetetu je ok, kao i svaka druga varijanta, ako ste vi s tom odlukom mirni.

----------


## Superman

> Ima li još netko da je (ne htijući) ostao na samo jednom djetetu, i kako se nosite s time?


Ima. Moj razlog je vrlo jednostavan: razvod braka. Trebalo mi je neko vrijeme da "otpustim" tu svoju želju/fantaziju o još jednom djetetu (kao i slike "savršene" obitelji koje sam nosila u svojoj glavi). Ali uspjela sam! Danas sam savršeno sretna sa svojim jednim i jedinim sinom!  :Smile:

----------


## Mrvna

> Koliko je tebi godina? Ako te ne pritišću godine (pri tom mislim +35 godina), onda imaš još vremena za predomišljanje. A odluka da ostaneš na jednom djetetu je ok, kao i svaka druga varijanta, ako ste vi s tom odlukom mirni.


33  :Undecided:  U bilo kojoj drugoj situaciji mi se čini taman, ali u ovom kontekstu mi je puno.
On je miran, njemu bi to bilo skroz ok ali ja se i dalje zamišljam s dvoje djece, to je problem.

----------


## Jurana

Mogu ti ponuditi svoje iskustvo koje nije kao tvoje, ali bolje išta nego ništa  :Smile: 

Nakon prvog djeteta imala sam dva spontana, a jako sam željela dijete. I muž je, ali je nekako izgledalo kao da od toga neće biti ništa jer bi sve bilo u redu, a onda bih jednostavno izgubila bebu. Od pustih pretraga nikakve koristi, i ja sam se nekako počela pripremati da neću imati više djece. A stvarno sam jako željela još jedno dijete, neke tri godine sam imala dojam da samo o tome mislim. Doživljavala sam u tom času našu tročlanu obitelj kao nepotpunu (oprostite mi svi koji imate takvu obitelj, ne mislim za ijednu drugu obitelj da nije potpuna). Pa sam počela sebi rezonirati da moram biti zahvalna na jednom zdravom djetetu - koliki ljudi nemaju ni tu sreću. U međuvremenu sam ostala trudna i imala sreće da je i iznesem.
Bio je i naš stariji jako zahtjevan, ali meni to ni u jednom času nije zaustavljalo da želim još djece (mom mužu je ta želja došla kad je mali prošao 3 godine).

Kažeš da uplakana ne možeš pregovarati, a ja ne vidim što je loše u tome - to su tvoji iskreni osjećaji. Reci mu jasno i glasno što si nama ovdje napisala - da ne možeš zamisliti da nemaš više djece i ne vjerujem da zaključak tog razgovora može biti definitvno odustajanje od ideje. Ako on nije spreman, vjerojatno ćete samo odgoditi odluku, ali barem pričajte o tome.

----------


## annvilli

A zašto bi jedna rasprava o tome morala završiti definitivnom odlukom?
Meni se čini da on ne odbija kategorički svaku pomisao na još jedno dijete, samo da je zadovoljan i miran ovako. Tako i ti njemu možeš postaviti pitanje zar bi bilo tako "grozno" da imate 2.
Ne znam nikoga tko je požalio što ima još jedno  :Smile: 

p.s. 33 nije puno  :Grin:

----------


## lisica

Hm..Dok sam čitala tvoj post mislila sam da ti djetešce ima 13 godina! :D 5 godina je mala tvrdoglava osobica kojoj bi vjerojatno dobro došla mini zanimacija za koju bi osjećala odgovornost, ponos, bilo bi važno uključiti je od početka u sve. Bez zadrške. Ne znam kakve su vam financije, MM je imao gadan sres na poslu, kad se rodilo drugo ja sam se vratila na posao dok je bebi bilo 4 mj. a MM je uzeo porodiljni. Kaže da mu je to najljepši dio života. Nakon te rekupacije je promijenio posao, ne da nam je krenulo na bolje, nego..Uh, kad se sjetim. Najteže se nakon prvog odlučiti na drugo. Ja sam doslovce užicala jer mi je bio roćkas! :p i od jednog jedinog puta..MM je bio na vagi. Treće je inicirao on, sad se oboje bavimo mišlju o 4. Logistički bi nam bilo idealno moje vrijeme sa djecom doma, on bi išao na dodatnu edukaciju. Ako osjećaš u kostima da nisi rodila svu svoju djecu-razgovaraj sa TMom, nemoj se bojati. Gledaj na to kao na izazov. Iz mog iskustva-što je više djece lakše se nauče nositi i sa svojim egom i sa karakterom, socijalizacija postaje pjesma, manipulacija roditeljima nestaje i tako..Ali ako ostaneš na jednom djetetu ne predbacuj si. Sigurno i to ima prednosti. Kad ti mala krene u školu i na aktivnosti imat ćeš više vremena i za baviti se sobom. I sa TMom. I imat ćeš više strpljenja za slatke mama dijete sukobe. 
Sretno, ma šta da odlučite! Ali razgovarati svakako morate.

----------


## Anemona

> Ima li još netko da je (ne htijući) ostao na samo jednom djetetu, i kako se nosite s time?


Evo me. Kako se nosim? Teško. Godinama teško, ali pomalo je došlo vrijeme da se pokušam pomiriti s time, pa što bude. 
Kad razmišljam dok smo se teško borili za prvo dijete da mi je netko dao jedno, odmah bih potpisala do kraja života, bez razmišljanja, a sad se osjećam nezahvalno što bih u srcu još.

Jako teško je uskladiti srce i razum, jako teško. Najviše od svega bih voljela biti mirna s odlukom, a nisam.

----------


## Deaedi

Pa mi smo nekih 4g mislili da ćemo ostati samo na 1 djetetu. Odjednom, došla nas želja za drugim. Spontano...poklopilo se nekoliko dobrih stvari: ok posao koji je mogao podnijeti da odem na porodiljni 6mj, porodiljne naknade 6mj u punoj plaći...

----------


## winnerica

Kod nas je dugo dugo godina bila upravo takva situacija. Kad je sin (prvijenac) imao nekih 5 g. meni je bilo 26 i imala sam luuudu želju za još djece, međutim mm me odgovorio u stilu; tek smo počeli spavati i živjeti, tek smo zgotovili kuću, ovo - ono (krize nije bilo još na vidiku tih davnih godina  :Smile:  ). Sin je isto tako bio vrlo živahno dijete, nestašan do bola, boležljiv (astma dan danas ostala), nikad mu se nije spavalo i sl., a mm je imao posao gdje je 11 mj. gotovo provodio na terenu. 
Nakon toga sam tu želju zatomila u sebi na dugo, dugo godina i tako smo "ulovili zadnji vlak", tj. kad je sin napunio 13 g. dobio je prvu seku, a sa 15 g. je dobio i drugu.
Ono što nemora biti pravilo je to da smo mi njega (s obzirom na njegovu dob) prije pitali što on o tome misli, a dijete je bilo oduševljeno i rekao je doslovce: "Brat ili sestra će mi ispuniti prazninu u životu", a mi smo ostali zijevati u čudu jer je on takav da nikad u životu nije pitao, cendrao, tražio brata/sestru ili pokazao, rekao, na bilo koji način da u njegovom životu postoji neka praznina.

----------


## marija1411

Nakon gubitka prvog, mm je se dvoumio oko drugog trebalo ga je nagovarati kao da je on sve to prošao i kao da će on ponovo roditi  :Mad: . Voljela bi da moje dijete ima još nekog uz koga će odrastati ali mm neće ni da čuje. Ne bi voljela da razlika između djece bude velika a i u tridesetim smo.

----------


## Majuška

> Evo me. Kako se nosim? Teško. Godinama teško, ali pomalo je došlo vrijeme da se pokušam pomiriti s time, pa što bude. 
> Kad razmišljam dok smo se teško borili za prvo dijete da mi je netko dao jedno, odmah bih potpisala do kraja života, bez razmišljanja, a sad se osjećam nezahvalno što bih u srcu još.
> 
> Jako teško je uskladiti srce i razum, jako teško. Najviše od svega bih voljela biti mirna s odlukom, a nisam.



X

S time da mi (ja) još ne odustajemo
nadam se da neću morati doći do tog zida

----------


## cvijeta73

ovo kad jedan silno želi, a drugi neće ni da čuje - to jest problem.
moje poznanike skoro do rastave doveo, s time da je ona bila ta koja nije htjela ni čut.
i mi smo bili u sličnoj situaciji neke 2-3 godine, nakon kojih sam ja popustila. odnosno, nekako mi došao gušt. a trebalo mi je skoro 6 godina.  :Grin: 

mrvna, nema ti druge nego moraš biti uporna  :Grin: 
s time da ja ne bih kao argument uzimala zakinutost djeteta jer mi to nije nikakav argument, a uostalom tm se niti na koji način kao jedinac ne osjeća zakinuto. 

vremena imate, nije preša i potpisujem lisicu, lijepo je to napisala.

----------


## Peterlin

Meni je s pol guzice i danas žao što nismo išli na treće, ali dok su ova dvojica bila u pelenama, nisam imala sape + zagazila sam u četrdesetu. Nekak si mislim kao i Anemona da ne treba biti nezahvalan. 

Ont. to sam isto mislila i kad smo se odlučivali na pokušaj drugog djeteta (uspjeli odmah) jer sam se pribojavala hoće li uspjeti. Pomirila se unaprijed - imam jedno dijete, ako dođe i drugo - super, ako ne dođe - nema veze. Pa smo na tome i ostali. A ostali bi i na prvom da nismo drugo uspjeli zamijesiti u roku godinu-dvije. Ponekad mislim da dragi bog zna bolje.

----------


## vissnja

Ja ko Anemona i Majuška.
Još ne znam da li da krenem da žalim i otpuštam polako ili da se nadam i planiram.
MM je za sada protiv drugog deteta, ali sa njim za sada ne ulazim u priču, dok ne budem načisto sa sobom.
A vreme ide...

----------


## Angie75

> s time da ja ne bih kao argument uzimala zakinutost djeteta jer mi to nije nikakav argument, a uostalom tm se niti na koji način kao jedinac ne osjeća zakinuto.


vidiš, meni su prošle godine u isto vrijeme dvije prijateljice (jedna jedinica, druga ima brata) saznale da im mame boluju od raka. mame su im umrle (nevjerojatna koincidencija) u roku od dva mjeseca, s par dana razlike. 
prijateljica koja je jedinica je doslovno na poslu umirala od tuge, sjećam se kad mi je rekla - blago tvojoj prijateljici xy, ona ima brata. Ja nemam s kim razgovarati o svojoj mami, nitko je nije poznavao i volio kao ja, nitko sa mnom sad ne dijeli taj osjećaj. Ljudi me saslušaju i čak i razumiju, i sve je to ok, ali ni sa kim ne mogu podijeliti ove osjećaje...  
Znam da  je ovo sad morbidno spominjati, ali mene je to bilo užasno streslo i bila sam tako zahvalna što imam sestru, što s njom mogu podijeliti te osjećaje, doživljaje i priče koje fakat s drugima ne možeš  :Undecided:

----------


## mitovski

Dali ce se braca i sestre slagati u odraslom zivotu i kuda ce ih zivot odvesti je veliko pitanje. Lijepo je kad imas brata ili sestru s kojim se slazes i koji ti je oslonac u zivotu ali to nazalost nije zagarantirano krvnom vezom.

Uvijek sam mislila i zeljela imati 3 djece i to prvo u dvadesetima. Onda me zivot odveo drugim smjerom i prvo je doslo s 31. Trudnoca mi je ostala kao trauma, zavrsila carskim rezom i dugo mi je trebalo da se psihicki i fizicki oporavim. J. je bila izuzetno zahtjevno dijete, imamo i ja i MM ptsp od njene prve godine.
Plan je bio kad J. bude imala 2-3 godine idemo na drugo. Od treceg sam se u startu oprostila.
Onda mi je umro tata, mama je oboljela od alzheimera i sad ja radim a MM cuva moju mamu. Uz sve to ne pada nam napamet imati drugo. 
Muci me to, ne zelim imati samo jedno dijete, a ni MM ali ne dolazi nam zelja i strah me sto ako nam ni ne dodje. Znam, osjecam da to nikada necu prezaliti i da cu kad budem stara jedino za tome zaliti jer poznajem sebe.
Strah me ne imanja zelje, a ne pomaze ni to sto ove godine pusem 35 svijecica.
Bas me to muci onako u podsvjesti. Osjecam to kao teret.

----------


## Kloto

Ja i MM uopće nismo htjeli djecu kad smo se upoznali. Pa smo se nakon 2 godine braka predomislili. Kćer nam sad puni 7 mjeseci i ja bih vrlo brzo išla na dugo dijete jer imam 36.

On baš i ne. Tako da sam u sličnoj situaciji. On je jedinac, ja imam sestru. 
I netko je spomenuo, nemam osjećaj da sam rodila svu svoju djecu (definitivno bi još jedno), a i meni je moj odnos sa sestrom poseban i nije sličan nijednom drugom odnosu, da bih htjela i da moje dijete ima to u životu.

----------


## Idnom

Pratim temu... Moje dijete vrlo vjerojatno nece imati ni brata ni sestru jer smo ostali sami. Puno puta me to muci i mislim si koliko je uskracen radi toga. Bi li mu djetinjstvo (a mozda i cijeli zivot) bili ljepsi, potpuniji, bogatiji da odrasta uz jos nekoga? Mislim da bi... Jer imati brata ili sestru je neka vrsta prve zivotne skole, ogromno iskustvo - s njima najcesce prolazis prva dijeljenja, zajednicku igru i veselje, svadje i sve sto uz to ide.

----------


## sirius

Mislim da nije prirodno ne pokusati ako postoji želja , ne postoje zdravstveni problemi i postoje normalni ekonomski uvjeti.
Više od toga se i ne može traziti, ako postoji želja. 
A što se muza tice... 
nekako u toj dobi starijeg djeteta (super kompliciranog i zahtjevnog) konacno sam stekla uvjete za porodiljni (do tada godinama na ugovorima).
Iako smo nekako imali vise od jednog djeteta u planu, MM se poceo premišljati jer smo konacno tada malo odahnuli od obaveza oko karakterno vrlo teskog klinca.
Mislim da je par puta i predlozio da sto bi nam falilo da ostanemo samo na jednom. Meni to nije dlazilo u obzir jer je moja želja bila jaka , a zdravsvenih prepreka nije bilo.
i tako 6 godina nakon toga , i jednog (karakterno ) potpuno drugacijeg djeteta, MM ponekad spomene da on ne bi imao  nista protiv -treceg.

----------


## cvijeta73

a sirius, tebi nije dolazilo u obzir. a što sa njemu nije dolazilo u obzir drugo?  :Undecided: 
ne možeš sam pokušati ići na drugo. 

mene je na mahove lovila želja za trećim. piplica i vertex su me smutile.  :lool: 

mm je bio toliko protiv, ono, 100% protiv. nema majci.
pa je nabavio bebu psa  :lool:  
želja me prošla, sad imam nećaku od 4 mjeseca i psa i to mi čist dosta  :Grin: 
al da nije, da mi je to bilo jako jako važno...ne znam.
ok, nisam ja nešto bila jako uporna, i to je isto istina. vjerujem da bih ga ipak nekako nagovorila da mi je bilo jako važno. kao što će mrvna  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

meni nije dolazilo u obzir da ne pokusam imati drugo  (dvostruka negacija u recenici,zbunjujuce. Dakle , jako sam zeljela probati imati drugo, obzirom da sam se dugo godina suzdrzavala zbog posla.) .  u tom trenutku MM nije bio izricito protiv, ali niti izricito za. Onako vise : " hajde , dobro, kad je tebi tako stalo. Ali u ovom trenutku ne bih se bunio da ti nije stalo.".

----------


## vissnja

Ja uopšte ne želim i ne žalim za drugim detetom zbog prvog. Ono, imam toliko u okolini primera lošeg slaganja braće i sestara, ima naravno isto toliko i lepih primera.
Ja želim drugo dete zbog sebe, zbog mirišljave bebe, dojenja, nosanja, svega. Ali me svašta i koči.
Pa lebdim ni tu ni tamo.
MM još nije ni došao na red da se pita.
A punim 35 ove godine  :škartoc:

----------


## mamitzi

naš je filip bio neobična i teška beba, kasnije veliki nesrećnik, nije želio se družiti, nije želio jesti, ma sve naopako. muž je bio nekoliko mjeseci u americi svake godine, ja sam radila skoro svaki vikend i tako nismo mogli skombinirati gdje bi došlo  još jedno dijete.
i na kraju sam slučajno zatrudnila (37 god., pcos, kombinacije kontracepcija kojs očito nije bila dobra). dva dana sam plakala, a onda sam odlučila roditi. mm je odmah bio za bebu, ja sam se premišljala o pobačaju. u međuvremenu muž je promjenio posao, a moje prekovremene je smanjila kriza u građevinarstvu.
sad smo sretni. nabavili smo mačku i psa i to nam dođe kao treće dijete.

----------


## enela

Ja sam na jednom dijetetu svojom odlukom. Za sad ne zalim. 
MP jos uvijek sanja o jos barem jednom. Ja ne. 
Kcer je sad 7, njoj bi bilo zabavno imati brata ili sestru, ali cim je malo u kontaktu s nekom bebom vidi da to bas i nije kako si ona zamislja. 
Nikako ne mislim da je razlog za drugo dijete taj da ona nekog ima. Mogu si biti super, a mogu biti ko pas i macka, nema pravila. 
Uostalom, ja sam 40+

----------


## vertex

> ...kasnije veliki nesrećnik...


Joj, mamitzi, umirem od smijeha... :Laughing:

----------


## Anemona

Mislim da bi trebalo otvoriti temu mama (ne samo mama, nego obitelji) s jednim djetetom, nekako se uvijek lijepo piše o mnogobrojnim obiteljima, prednostima braće, sestara, ali budimo realni ima puno roditelja koji će ostati na jednom, svojevoljno ili na žalost ne svojom voljom.
Jer nije isto pisati na temi s aspekta jedan bi htio, drugi ne bi, pa se nabrajaju prednosti, ili s aspekta htjeli bi, a ne može, tu bome prednosti višebrojnih obitelji dolaze kao sol na ranu, a ova tema miješa obje situacije.

----------


## sillyme

S obzirom da sam ja svoje prvo rodila s 34 ovih 33 mi se ne cini jako puno, dapace  :Grin: 
Mi kad ne mozemo donijeti finalnu odluku onda je odgodimo. Probaj tako i ti. Ok, sad tm ne zeli, pa pricekaj jos godinu-dvije, tko zna sto se sve promijeni do tada. Mozda se on predomisli, a mozda se ti predomislis. U svakom slucaju imate vremena za "konacnu" odluku...

----------


## sonata

Mi smo prije braka razgovarali o djeci i ja sam odmah izrazila zelju da bih voljela dvoje. MM ima dvoje djece iz 1.braka, stariji je od mene dosta i nakon sto se rodila kcer prvih par godina oboje nismo mogli ni zamisliti jos jedno. Kcer je vrlo ziva i nabrijana tak da smo bili krepani. Pogotovo on, jer jednostavno nema vise zivaca kao u dvadesetima. E onda je mala napunila 4, priviknula se na vrtic, imali smo konacno vremena za sebe i nekako smo uspjeli napuniti baterije, raditi neke stvari koje su nam nedostajale i ja sam prva pocela razmisljati o svojoj zelji. Ja imam brata, muz je jedinac. Netko je gore spominjao smrt roditelja, meni je isto umrla mama i neizmjerno sam sretna sto imam brata, ne znam sto bih bez njega. A sto se tice slaganja izmedju brace i sestara, naravno da se ne moze znati kako ce se slagati ali dosta krece i od kucnog odgoja i opcenito kucne klime, barem ja tako mislim.
I tako sam ja shvatila ako ne krenem u pregovore s muzem, sigurno cu za 10tak godina zaliti jer znam kakva sam. U pocetku nije bio odusevljen, otvoreno smo razgovarali, rekli cega se bojimo oboje, opet sve iz pocetka, opet gubis komociju koju si konacno sa starijim djetetom poceo dobivati...Bojala sam se iskreno i kako ce to utjecati na nas brak, nervoza, nespavanje itd. Ali sam nekako sama sebi rekla da je to opet par godina a onda ce i to dijete narasti, bit ce samostalnije i bit ce lakse. Ne traje to zauvijek a moja ce kcer dobiti nekoga za drustvo, posebnu vrstu ljubavi i jednog dana nadam se i podrske. Muz je smatrao da je to i fer prema meni, jer sam i prije braka rekla da zelim dvoje djece a i njegovo dvoje sam prihvatila kao svoje i nikada nisam pravila nikakve probleme vezano za njih.
I tako smo dobili malog princa koji je unio neopisivu svjezinu u nas zivot,MM je doslovno zaljubljen u njega i ne prodje dana da to ne izjavljuje.
Mislim da je bitno i napomenuti da s 2. djetetom sve nekako brze ide,meni je ovih 10.mj.proletjelo, uopce ne znam kada...lakse je sve,iako naravno ima teskih trenutaka, da sad ne bi ispalo da pisem bajke.
Ako je tvoja zelja za djetetom jaka, morala bi ozbiljno porazgovarati s muzem o tome. Najgore je poslije se cijeli zivot kajati, tako sam ja barem za sebe razmisljala.

----------


## sirius

> Mislim da bi trebalo otvoriti temu mama (ne samo mama, nego obitelji) s jednim djetetom, nekako se uvijek lijepo piše o mnogobrojnim obiteljima, prednostima braće, sestara, ali budimo realni ima puno roditelja koji će ostati na jednom, svojevoljno ili na žalost ne svojom voljom.
> Jer nije isto pisati na temi s aspekta jedan bi htio, drugi ne bi, pa se nabrajaju prednosti, ili s aspekta htjeli bi, a ne može, tu bome prednosti višebrojnih obitelji dolaze kao sol na ranu, a ova tema miješa obje situacije.


Pisala sam o svojoj poziciji kad jos nismo imali drugo dijete, a gledala sam post otvaracice teme.
u trenutku kad sam ja zeljela, a muzu je bilo ( hajde recimo ) svejedno.
ako muz nije izricito protiv, zena ima zarku zelju , nema zdravstvenih tegoba , ekonomski stoje solidno , imaju normalne partnerske odnose i solidne kapacitete za nove stvari...
u takvoj situaciji mislim da stvarno treba razmisliti o imanju ili bar pokusaju da imaju drugo dijete , a ne se miriti sa cinjenicom da je jedno dosta.
mislim da je nepotrebno tu zelju potiskivari , a uvjeta za ostvarenje ima.

----------


## flopica

mislim da broj djece sam za sebe nije pokazatelj ni mjerna jedinica ičega 
to što se pod prizorom brojne obitelji s puno djece podrazumijeva veselje, radost, smijeh, život, kreacija, puno ljubavi na jednom mjestu ne znači da sve brojne obitelji doista tako i žive;
osim toga, zar  obiteli s jednim djetetom ne može biti potpuna, sretna, ispunjena jednako ili više od neke druge, brojne obitelji? vidjeh brojnih obitelji koje su bile strašno nesretne  :Sad: 
pa mi je malo nepravedna takva konstatacija, ne ovdje, nego općenito....
iako ja smatram da je moje starije dijete profitiralo puno dobitkom sestre  i da NAŠA obitelj sad  jest potpunija; valjda se to dijete naprosto trebalo roditi 
i sve je dobilo jednu drugu dimenziju, i možda bi još jedno, da mi se neke prilike imalo poslože, ako Bog da, dobro da, ako ne, hvala na ovome što imam

zapravo bi rekla da kod onih s više djece postoje neke druge dimenzije, neke druge relacije, koje se kod ovih s jednim djetetom naprosto ne mogu ostvariti - jednostavno je drugačije

----------


## trampolina

Broj djece je recimo odluka koju smo donosili želudcem, prvenstveno. Nismo naravno zanemarili ni prizemne razloge, ali nismo čekali ni ne znam kako sigurne uvjete. Ako uopće i postoje sigurni uvjeti u ovoj državi.
Od šestero planiranih prije braka spala knjiga na tri slova, tako će i ostati. A mislim da su to i moji osobni kapaciteti.

Svaka je odluka ok, ukoliko su oba roditelja s njom u miru.

Osobno ne poznam niti jednog roditelja koji je nakon rođenja drugog (trećeg...) djeteta požalio.

----------


## Mrvna

> Mislim da bi trebalo otvoriti temu mama (ne samo mama, nego obitelji) s jednim djetetom, nekako se uvijek lijepo piše o mnogobrojnim obiteljima, prednostima braće, sestara, ali budimo realni ima puno roditelja koji će ostati na jednom, svojevoljno ili na žalost ne svojom voljom.
> Jer nije isto pisati na temi s aspekta jedan bi htio, drugi ne bi, pa se nabrajaju prednosti, ili s aspekta htjeli bi, a ne može, tu bome prednosti višebrojnih obitelji dolaze kao sol na ranu, a ova tema miješa obje situacije.


Meni je zapravo draže da mi ljudi nabroje svoja raznolika iskustva, jer samo na temu "ja bih, on ne bi" se nema puno toga reći - 50-50 su šanse, samo se dvije odluke mogu donijeti. 

Zanimalo me kako se ljudi nose sa svojom malom, jednodjetetnom  :Smile:  obitelji, bez obzira je li im to bio prvi izbor ili nije. Ne, ona nije po defaultu manje sretna ali ja ni ne tražim "veću" sreću pomoću još jednog djeteta. 

moj problem je u tome što.. da se radi samo o mojoj žarkoj želji, bilo bi lakše. Kao što sam navela, prvo dijete mi je izuzetno zahtjevno, roditeljski ptsp mi nije nepoznat i definitivno ima dana kad si mislim da mi drugo dijete ne treba, da to samo jajnici u određeno vrijeme mjeseca manipuliraju mnome... I nama je sad super što možemo bilo gdje otići, s njom ili bez nje, jer je već velika, a beba će sve to resetirati.. No na kraju, unatoč mojim sumnjama, vidim se za 30, 40 godina, sa samo jednim djetetom, kao ženu koja beskrajno žali što nije iskoristila priliku dok je mogla.  




> vidiš, meni su prošle godine u isto vrijeme dvije prijateljice (jedna jedinica, druga ima brata) saznale da im mame boluju od raka. mame su im umrle (nevjerojatna koincidencija) u roku od dva mjeseca, s par dana razlike. 
> prijateljica koja je jedinica je doslovno na poslu umirala od tuge, sjećam se kad mi je rekla - blago tvojoj prijateljici xy, ona ima brata. Ja nemam s kim razgovarati o svojoj mami, nitko je nije poznavao i volio kao ja, nitko sa mnom sad ne dijeli taj osjećaj. Ljudi me saslušaju i čak i razumiju, i sve je to ok, ali ni sa kim ne mogu podijeliti ove osjećaje... 
> Znam da je ovo sad morbidno spominjati, ali mene je to bilo užasno streslo i bila sam tako zahvalna što imam sestru, što s njom mogu podijeliti te osjećaje, doživljaje i priče koje fakat s drugima ne možeš


Možda zbilja zvuči morbidno u ovom trenutku razmišljati o takvim stvarima, ali znam točno na što misliš i ovo apsolutno stoji. Nismo dužni roditi djecu da bi se oni međusobno mogli igrati, posuđivati si šminku i biti jedno drugome rame za plakanje kad umremo, ali ajmo si priznati važnost tog bratskog/sestrinskog odnosa. U konačnici, nije da ga ne uzimam u obzir kad razmišljam o još jednom djetetu.

----------


## enela

> No na kraju, unatoč mojim sumnjama, vidim se za 30, 40 godina, sa samo jednim djetetom, kao ženu koja beskrajno žali što nije iskoristila priliku dok je mogla.



Ma, ja mislim da tako govore samo zene koje su zeljele jos djece. 
Nekako vjerujem da zena koja nije nikad pozeljela vise od jednog/dvoje/troje djece ne zali za tom "mitskom djecom" ni sa 70.
To ti je bas ono ŠTBBKBB.

----------


## Mima

Pa čuj, ljudi kojima je jedno dijete bilo prvi izbor, ili pak nije nego im se život jednostavno tako posložio a nemaju želje za više djece, nemaju osjećaj da se sa nečim trebaju nositi (ili kako se kaže na drugoj temi da si imaju što posložiti u glavi), nego im je njihova obitelj sa jednim djetetom najnormalnija stvar na svijetu. Meni nikad i ne padne na pamet da imam jednodjetetnu obitelj.

----------


## sirius

> Meni je zapravo draže da mi ljudi nabroje svoja raznolika iskustva, jer samo na temu "ja bih, on ne bi" se nema puno toga reći - 50-50 su šanse, samo se dvije odluke mogu donijeti. 
> 
> Zanimalo me kako se ljudi nose sa svojom malom, jednodjetetnom  obitelji, bez obzira je li im to bio prvi izbor ili nije. Ne, ona nije po defaultu manje sretna ali ja ni ne tražim "veću" sreću pomoću još jednog djeteta. 
> 
> moj problem je u tome što.. da se radi samo o mojoj žarkoj želji, bilo bi lakše. Kao što sam navela, prvo dijete mi je izuzetno zahtjevno, roditeljski ptsp mi nije nepoznat i definitivno ima dana kad si mislim da mi drugo dijete ne treba, da to samo jajnici u određeno vrijeme mjeseca manipuliraju mnome... I nama je sad super što možemo bilo gdje otići, s njom ili bez nje, jer je već velika, a beba će sve to resetirati.. No na kraju, unatoč mojim sumnjama, vidim se za 30, 40 godina, sa samo jednim djetetom, kao ženu koja beskrajno žali što nije iskoristila priliku dok je mogla.  
> 
> 
> Možda zbilja zvuči morbidno u ovom trenutku razmišljati o takvim stvarima, ali znam točno na što misliš i ovo apsolutno stoji. Nismo dužni roditi djecu da bi se oni međusobno mogli igrati, posuđivati si šminku i biti jedno drugome rame za plakanje kad umremo, ali ajmo si priznati važnost tog bratskog/sestrinskog odnosa. U konačnici, nije da ga ne uzimam u obzir kad razmišljam o još jednom djetetu.



Upoce nije bitno da li im je nesto bilo prvi izbor ili ne.
bitno je da im je kasnije to bio izbor koji su donjeli potpuno prirodno.
bez zaljenja i forsiranja.

ako u srcu zelis dijete , tada dobosis odluku samo o tome da li zelis ugroziti svoju komociju.
ako zelju ne osjecas, ako si mirna i tvoja ti se obitelj cini potpuna, tada se uopce ne trebas pitati da li bi zbog nekih davnih odluka trebala imati jos jedno dijete.

----------


## Tashunica

> N ovom forumu ima tema "kako ga nagovoriti na još jedno dijete" ali nisam se tamo pronašla jer svi navijaju za treće, četvrto dijete ali što kad zapne već nakon  prvog? 
> 
> Naša jedinica je bila izuzetno teška, i nije nam bilo nakraj  pameti ići na drugo dijete uz prvo koje skače s lustera. Onda je  malo odrasla i postala razumnija ali je prokleta kriza udarila svoj  pečat pa smo zaključili da možda nije vrijeme za to. Onda se on počeo  razbolijevati od stresa na poslu - samo nam fali još jedna beba uz sve  to! U međuvremenu smo jedinica i ja razvile dosta turbulentan odnos,  tako da je povremeno i meni bilo upitno mogu li se/želim li se nositi s  još jednom prinovom? Što, o bože što ako bude jednako neobuzdana kao i  ova?
> 
> Sad nam kćer ima 5 godina, svi oni izgovori (koji su, čini mi  se, uvijek bili inicirani s njegove strane) više nisu aktualni ali mm ne  osjeća želju za još jednim djetetom. Ja imam sestru, on je jedinac -  mislim da bi moje dijete bilo zbilja zakinuto da ostane sama.
> 
> Mm me neki dan pitao bi li zaista bilo tako grozno da ostanemo na jednom  djetetu? Nisam mogla razgovarati o tome, jer odmah počnem cmoljiti a  nisam naročito uspješna u pregovaranju dok balavim  Zapravo me strah  ozbiljnije načeti temu jer je jedan od dva moguća dogovora/zaključka da  nećemo imati više djece a nisam psihički spremna na to. Ne znam hoću li  ikada biti.... 
> 
> Ima li još netko da je (ne htijući) ostao na samo jednom djetetu, i kako se nosite s time?


kod nas je bila ista situacija.
zbog očajnog poroda i malog vražićka iliti vražice,
meni nije padalo na pamet više razmišljati o trudnoći i drugom djetetu.
MM i ja uopće nismo razgovarali o tome,
ono, ispod zadnje rupe na svirali,
sve dok prva nije napunila 8 godina.
nekako smo oboje u isto vrijeme počeli razmišljati o tome
i odlučili se za.
trebalo nam je neko vrijeme, tako da je razlika između djece više od 10 godina.

i samo da ti još pripomenem,
od male haharice i divljakuše razvila se prekrasna djevojka u svim segmentima.

----------


## ninik

ja imam brata, a sve moje prijateljice su jedinice...i cijelo vrijeme odrastanja sam mislila kako je njima baš super  :Smile: 
pa sam rodila ćupi i tri godine mi nije palo na pamet ići na drugo iako sam cijelo vrijeme mislila da nisam rodila svu djecu....
pa su godine prolazile, okolnisti se mijenjale i ostala je ćupi sama, iako silno želi bracu ili seku...
a ja sam se sad pomirila da je ona ono pravo i jedino i da će jednog dana netko misliti kako je njoj baš super što je jedinica  :Smile: 

poanta...brat ili sestra ne garantiraju ti sreću, zadovoljstvo i ispunjenje...to je samo i isključivo roditeljska želja i htjenje...
a ja...kao drugo dijete...sam se uvijek vodila onom...roditelji rade djecu dok god nisu zadovoljni rezultatom...pa su moji stali kad sam došla ja :LOL:

šalim se...da ne bi bilo prozivke  :Smile:

----------


## Anemona

> poanta...brat ili sestra ne garantiraju ti sreću, zadovoljstvo i ispunjenje...to je samo i isključivo roditeljska želja i htjenje...


Ma ovo je milijon posto točno, ali ja nekako iz svoje pozicije gledam - ako ih imaš imaš šansu za tu dodatnu "sreću", a ako ih nemaš - nemaš.

Evo glupa usporedba, meni je to kao i s diplomom. Na puno tema se provlači misao kako diploma uopće nije bitna, kako se to kod nas ne cijeni, kako to ne znači ništa,...., ali ja uvijek razmišljam da je bolje imati diplomu u džepu, pa ako će ikad značiti nešto tko je ima, ima je, a tko nema ne može s njom mahnuti. :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> Ma ovo je milijon posto točno, ali ja nekako iz svoje pozicije gledam - ako ih imaš imaš šansu za tu dodatnu "sreću", a ako ih nemaš - nemaš.
> 
> Evo glupa usporedba, meni je to kao i s diplomom. Na puno tema se provlači misao kako diploma uopće nije bitna, kako se to kod nas ne cijeni, kako to ne znači ništa,...., ali ja uvijek razmišljam da je bolje imati diplomu u džepu, pa a*ko će ikad značiti nešto tko je ima, ima je, a tko nema ne može s njom mahnu*ti.


ova ti je dobra *Anemona*. :Laughing:

----------


## Neli

> Ima. Moj razlog je vrlo jednostavan: razvod braka. Trebalo mi je neko vrijeme da "otpustim" tu svoju želju/fantaziju o još jednom djetetu (kao i slike "savršene" obitelji koje sam nosila u svojoj glavi). Ali uspjela sam! Danas sam savršeno sretna sa svojim jednim i jedinim sinom!


eto tako nekako i kod mene... 
i zaista savršeno sretno uživam u tom jednom malcu iako su planovi i želje bili drugačiji  :Smile:

----------


## roman972

A što se tiče zakinutosti jedinaca...
MM je jedinac i kaže da to nikad nije osjećao, ni u djetinjstvu, ni sad u odrasloj dobi.
Čakštoviše, u dječjoj dobi je prijatelje s bratom/sestrom doživljavao kao zakinute, jer su ti morali dijeliti vrijeme/ljubav/novac roditelja.  :Rolling Eyes: 
A kod jednih je, nažalost, bratska ljubav definitivno pukla nakon smrti roditelja, prilikom podjele ostavine.... :Shock: 
MM nema puno svoje familije, i nikad mu nije falilo... 
(Ipak, imamo više od jednog djeteta...)

----------


## biserko

Imamo djecaka od sest godina, i sve troje zelimo jos jedno  :Smile: , ali ne ide. Imala sam tri spontana u cetiri godine i stvarno sam patila. Nisam odustala ali mi se negdje u podsvijesti javlja misao da mozda, eto, necu uspjeti. Ovih dana bas razmisljam o tome kako sam mozda mog malenog zapostavila u toj zelji za jos jednim, da mozda grijesim prema njemu jer ispada da mi nije dovoljan za srecu - a jeste. To su moji osjecaji i moja "sebicna" zelja za bebom. A sto se tice njega, nazalost, na vlastitom sam primjeru naucila koliko znace braca i sestre u nevolji - emotivno i finansijski. 
A zelim je i zbog toga sto me i sam cesto pita kad cemo imati bebu, iako mu ja ni u jedan od tri spontana nisam ni spominjala da sam trudna - prvi put je bio premalen,a druga dva puta jer nisam zeljela da pati ako neste krene po zlu. Jedno vrijeme je neprestano pitao i ja sam nekako osjecala da je brat ili sestra najvredniji kapital koji mu mogu ostaviti.

----------


## Jurana

Pitao je i moj stariji u vrijeme dok sam gubila trudnoće, a onda kad je upalilo, rekao je da se predomislio  :Grin:

----------


## biserko

Jurana, super  :Smile:    (Moju prijateljicu je sin nakon par dana za novorodjenu sestricu pitao: a mozemo li je sada vratiti?)

----------


## šalabajzerići

Nemoj da odustaješ, ali bez obzira na to šta ti se mota po glavi, nemoj da zapostaviš klinca. Mada mislim da ga i nisi stvarno zapostavilia, nego da osećaš krivicu, podstaknuta silnom željom da mu daš batu/seku. Ako upali- super, ako ne upali- Bože moj! Imam puno drugara koji su jedinčići, i skroz su OK. Takođe, ima puno drugih koji imaju sestre i braću, a jako loše se slažu, neki čak i ne govore. Razumem tvoju želju i brigu, ja sam htela samo jedno dete, pa kad smo se odlučili na drugo, nikako da upali. A joj, mnogo sam se jela. Ali na kraju je uspelo. Tako da (ponavljam se) polako i opušteno, mnogo toga je u glavi (mislim na stres).

----------


## Lucky2

ja sam uvijek negdje u primozgu imala dvoje u planu, a onda nakon teškog poroda
i godinu dana nespavanja, kad smo MM i ja hodali uokolo ko zombiji, nije mi na pamet padalo da imamo još jedno

taman smo se vratili u normalu nakon sinekove treće, i jedna mi je poznanica uvalila bubu u uho
(pa kad ćete ako ne sad?) i odlučili da ako idemo na drugo, to mora biti sad ili nikad

MM se složio, nije jadnik znao u što se upušta, a bome ni ja (vidi potpis)

silno bih željela da moja djeca imaju odnos kakav imam sa svojom sekom, BFF

----------


## annvilli

Meni je nezamislivo da (stabilni) roditelj jednog dana kaže: ajme da bar nismo imali još jedno, dvoje, x djece. i nikad to nisam doživjela, ni kod onih koje su muž ili žena trebali "nagovarati" na još jedno, ni kod onih koji nisu planirali bebu. 
I kasnije im je smiješno kako su mislili da će ih još jedno dijete zakinuti za nešto.

Ako postoje uvjeti za još jedno dijete i (bar) jedan roditelj to jako želi, ne vidim zašto bi to drugi definitivno odbio.

----------


## Carmina406

Jednom davno 50i neke godine siromašna je žena ostala trudna. Imali su puno zajedničke djece ona i muž,i još djece iz prvog braka tog čovjeka,udovca koji je izgubio tragično prvu ženu i 5djece. Ona isto udovica,također izgubila i djete iz prvog braka. Broj djece im je u tom trenutku bio dvoznamenkasti. Ona je imala 45g,a muž 65. Plakala je nad svojom trudnoćom,ali beba se usprkos teškom fizičkom majke održala (morala je tako u tim vremenima) Ta beba je moj otac. Mnogo im je kasnije značio,bio im na ponos. I dan danas nakon mnogo godina održava uspomenu na svoje roditelje živom. Prenosi je i na djecu,unučad,rodbinu. Nikad neznaš šta ti život nosi i koliko je djece dovoljno. Ja ih imam dvoje,ali razmišljam jesam li zapravo rodila svu svoju djecu. Neznam. 

Svaka osoba ima svoju odluku,svaka je odluka jednako vrijedna,a nekad nas i život iznenadi svojim odlukama.

----------


## duma

Nasa prica je mozda sebicna...moj drugi bebonja da se nije "sam" dogodio/ nije planiran/ - sigurna sam da bi T ostao sam! Zeljeli smo djecu, dugo smo bili sami ali, iskreno, ni u snu nisam mislila da je toliko tesko biti Mama. Ma ustvari, kao i u svemu , postoje dobri i losi dani  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paid

Ja sam jedinica koja je izgubila mamu u 19 godini.   I svaki dan pozelim brata ili sestru.do tada se nikada nisam osjetila zakinutom već povlaštenom

----------


## lorelai75

I ja sam jedinica  i cijeli život sam željela sestru.A pogotovo nakon što mi je prije 4 godine umrla mama.Imam dvije kćeri koje se svađaju po cijeli dan,a ja im uporno pokušavam objasniti koliko su sretne što imaju jedna drugu.Zasad samo okreću očima...

----------


## mačkulina

što je meni bilo presudno da idem na drugo?

danas sutra ako me vlastito dijete bude pitalo zašto ja nemam brata ili sestru što joj reći?? pogledati ju u oči i reći istinu... ali samo istinu (pa nećemo djeci o tim stvarima koje su tako bitne lagati)..
svi odgovori koji su mi se motali po glavi nisu mi bili dovoljno dobri a istina mi je zvučala tako sebično....

i tada je prevagnulo na 50:50 taj 1% da ipak pokušamo... pa ako ne bude išlo mogu ju u oči pogledati i reći, pokušali smo draga moja ali nije išlo ali jesmo... zaista samo pokušali... i eto .. vrlo brzo sam ostvarila trudnoću i moja starija kćer ima tu željenu seku...

Zasad se slažu.. mislim da je stvar karaktera djece u njihovom slaganju (ne spola)... a isti spol je možda olakšica samim roditeljima (pišem možda)

----------


## Mrvna

> N ovom forumu ima tema "kako ga nagovoriti na još jedno dijete" ali nisam se tamo pronašla jer svi navijaju za treće, četvrto dijete ali što kad zapne već nakon  prvog? 
> 
> Naša jedinica je bila izuzetno teška, i nije nam bilo nakraj  pameti ići na drugo dijete uz prvo koje skače s lustera. Onda je  malo odrasla i postala razumnija ali je prokleta kriza udarila svoj  pečat pa smo zaključili da možda nije vrijeme za to. Onda se on počeo  razbolijevati od stresa na poslu - samo nam fali još jedna beba uz sve  to! U međuvremenu smo jedinica i ja razvile dosta turbulentan odnos,  tako da je povremeno i meni bilo upitno mogu li se/želim li se nositi s  još jednom prinovom? Što, o bože što ako bude jednako neobuzdana kao i  ova?
> 
> Sad nam kćer ima 5 godina, svi oni izgovori (koji su, čini mi  se, uvijek bili inicirani s njegove strane) više nisu aktualni ali mm ne  osjeća želju za još jednim djetetom. Ja imam sestru, on je jedinac -  mislim da bi moje dijete bilo zbilja zakinuto da ostane sama.
> 
> Mm me neki dan pitao bi li zaista bilo tako grozno da ostanemo na jednom  djetetu? Nisam mogla razgovarati o tome, jer odmah počnem cmoljiti a  nisam naročito uspješna u pregovaranju dok balavim  Zapravo me strah  ozbiljnije načeti temu jer je jedan od dva moguća dogovora/zaključka da  nećemo imati više djece a nisam psihički spremna na to. Ne znam hoću li  ikada biti.... 
> 
> Ima li još netko da je (ne htijući) ostao na samo jednom djetetu, i kako se nosite s time?


Sad tek vidim, prošlo je vremena dovoljno za veći dio trudnoće otkad sam postala ovu temu  :Smile:  Većina se fokusirala na dijete koje je jedinac ili ima braću i/li sestre - hvala, taj dio sam imala priliku izvrtiti s različitih strana. 

Zbog spleta različitih okolnosti, mm je prisiljen gotovo svaki drugi dan ranije izlaziti s posla da bi stigao po kćer u vrtić. Ne pitajte, glupo radno vrijeme vrtića, uprava nesklona ustupcima roditeljima (ne znam jesmo li mi tu zbog njih ili oni zbog nas, al' ajde), bake i djedovi koji žive daleko.... nakupilo se tu dosta toga a s obzirom na vrijeme u kojem živimo, na mm-ovom poslu se svaki taj odlazak registrira. On to, naravno, nadoknađuje, ali teško je rasiti u takvim uvjetima. Dijete mi još godinu dana ide u vrtić i onda kreće u školu pa prestaju muke po dežurstvu. Kada bismo imali još jedno, to bi se produžilo na sljedećih 6 godina a mm to više ne može tako gurati. 

Ne znam, pomalo se mirim da ćemo ostati na jednom. Krivo mi je, ali sreća moje cjelokupne obitelji mora biti ispred nejasne želje da bi bilo dobro još jednom ispočetka iskusiti majčinstvo.  :Rolling Eyes:   Nisam sigurna da sam to dobro artikulirala ali vi ste pametne žene, shvatit ćete me  :Smile: 
(i dalje primam utjehu i ohrabrenje, i najtoplije zahvaljujem  :Heart: )

----------


## sirius

Vi zivite u malom mjestu? Gdje postoji samo jedan vrtic?

----------


## Mrvna

> Vi zivite u malom mjestu? Gdje postoji samo jedan vrtic?


Da. Tu nemamo izbora.

----------


## sirius

Ne znam kako bih ti rekla , meni to radno vrijeme vrtica se cini kao dobar izgovor, ali ne kao i dobar razlog odustati od svoje zelje. 
Naravno da je potpuno opravdano odustati zbog komocije ili manje komplikacija u zivotu...
sve je to potpuno ok.
To je vas zivot. Vi odlucujete.  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Slucajno sam zatvorila.  :Smile:

----------


## Mrvna

Već mi je bio bed, am I that hopeless?  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Već mi je bio bed, am I that hopeless?


Ma daj...stvarno je slucajno.  :Smile:  
Imam tipku za zatvaranje odmah ispod posta na moderatorskom panelu. I debele prste. Nisam niti skuzila da sam dotaknula opciju.

----------


## Trina

To su ti sve tehnikalije i gluposti. Kad se za 30 godina zapitaš zašto si ostala na jednom djetetu, a htjela si još, pa samoj sebi odgovoriš-zbog radnog vremena vrtića..bezveze. Nemam savjet, znam samo da se mene ne može nikako zaustaviti u svojoj nakani i želji. Ja bi obrlatila muža i nebi odustajala.

----------


## Mrvna

Ne radi se o "obrlatiti muža", nije on tu samo kao donor sperme nego je čovjek s kojim sam odabrala živjeti. Ako ga :prostariječ: na poslu jer mora izlaziti ranije, pa mu se to između redaka servira... ja ne bih dugo izdržala prije nego puknem. A meni je u interesu da mi muž ne pukne. Ja s druge strane radim na mjestu na kojem bi mi momentalno glavu skinuli da im kažem kako ću svaki drugi dan pola sata ranije otići kući, ne bih stigla ni napomenuti da ću sutradan zato doći pola sata ranije. 
Radno vrijeme vrtića je tehnikalija onima koji imaju luksuz da žive u gradu gdje je roditelj uvijek u pravu pa mogu teti reći "moj Đuro će sutra do 20:00 morati biti u vrtiću".
Ispričavam se na nešto žestokom tonu ali pokušajte se staviti u naše cipele. Ne radi se o komociji da zbog djeteta poslije posla ne stižemo na kavu ili u shopping.

----------


## Beti3

Radno vrijeme, bilo koga i bilo čega uopće ne smije biti razlog za imati ili ne, još djece. Oprosti, ali meni je to smiješan razlog. 

Dok se dijete napravi, dok traje trudnoća, pa porođajni, radno vrijeme vrtića i roditelja se može nekoliko puta promijeniti.

Tko želi još djece, imat će ih, "no matter what". Tko ne želi, neće. I obe su odluke jednako dobre, ni jedna nije loša.

Problem je samo kad jedan roditelj hoće još djece, a drugi neće  :Smile:  . E, to je pravo vrijeme za kompromis u braku. Ili natjecanje čiji su motivi jači. Ili tko zna bolje manipulirati. Ili tko je glavni  :Smile: 
Uglavnom, jedno će biti zadovoljno, drugo neće. O količini zadovoljstva kod onoga koji "pobijedi", odnosno količini nezadovoljstva kod onoga koji "izgubi", uvelike će ovisiti i budućnost obitelji. I braka.

PS. novorođenče obično rastopi i najtvrđi otpor suprotne strane, ako strana koja želi uspije u naumu  :Smile:

----------


## Uh-puh

Ja sam ona koja gubi i da, o tome nam ovisi buducnost, slazem se s Beti. Ne da cu jednog dana okrivljivati MM jer nismo imali drugo, krivim ga vec sada. Nije nam nemanje drugog djeteta glavna stavka u nasem arsenalu problema, ali ono sto mi se sve cesce vrti po glavi i ubrzava se sa otkucajima bioloskog sata: sje...o nam je brak (ugl. on, da), iza nas je ca 5 tmurnih godina, izgleda da se necemo "zakitati", necemo imati drugo dijete, moja L. nece imati sestru, ja necu imati tu srecu jos jednom, a ZASTO? Zbog tako usranih razloga ( da 'prostite na izrazu, al ovaj je jos i pristojan)!!!
Nesto tako veliko i preveliko, tako lijepo, ma najljepse... toga se moram odreci, jedno takvo sra..e mu stoji na putu, a brak se mozda nece odrzati, a ja se bojim ostati sama sa dvoje djece, mislim da bi mi bilo previse...bolje mi je da sam relativno dobra (samohrana) majka jednom djetetu, nego losa majka dvoje djece.
punim ovih dana 37.

----------


## Uh-puh

Malo sam nepismena na tabletu

----------


## sirius

> Ne radi se o "obrlatiti muža", nije on tu samo kao donor sperme nego je čovjek s kojim sam odabrala živjeti. Ako ga :prostariječ: na poslu jer mora izlaziti ranije, pa mu se to između redaka servira... ja ne bih dugo izdržala prije nego puknem. A meni je u interesu da mi muž ne pukne. Ja s druge strane radim na mjestu na kojem bi mi momentalno glavu skinuli da im kažem kako ću svaki drugi dan pola sata ranije otići kući, ne bih stigla ni napomenuti da ću sutradan zato doći pola sata ranije. 
> Radno vrijeme vrtića je tehnikalija onima koji imaju luksuz da žive u gradu gdje je roditelj uvijek u pravu pa mogu teti reći "moj Đuro će sutra do 20:00 morati biti u vrtiću".
> Ispričavam se na nešto žestokom tonu ali pokušajte se staviti u naše cipele. Ne radi se o komociji da zbog djeteta poslije posla ne stižemo na kavu ili u shopping.


Poslovi dolaze i prolaze. Sve je to zivot. Mene su mrko gledali zbog porodiljnog, zbog potencijalnog bolovanja kad je prvo dijete bilo  bilo malo pa sam promjenila posao. Pa sam 4 godine bila na raznoraznim ugovorima da bih tek tada dobila stalan posao , i otisla sam na porodiljni nakon godinu dana. I muz je dobio otkaz u meduvremenu, kad sam se spremala na trecu operaciju srca drugog djeteta...pa je pokrenuo svoj posao i tako guramo nekako.
sve je to prolazno i ( meni) usputna stvar.
obitelj je na prvom mjestu, ostalo je podlozno promjenama.
Da ja imam isti problem kao vi , sigurno ne bih odustala od svoje zelje, nego bih uzela stvar u svoje ruke . I pisala bih i slala dopise okolo da prilagode radno vrijeme vrtica. Prije ili kasnije bi netko popustio.
pa sto i ako muzu prigovaraju? Fleksibilno radno vrijeme danas ima puno ljudi. Ako posao ne trpi , zar je vazno da li je to pola sata prije ili kasnije...
Kao sto sam rekla. 
Imate pravo na svoju komociju . Ne trebate se nikome ispricavati ili opravdavati zbog toga. Ali nemojte sebi izmisljati izgovore sa vrticem i radnim vremenom, da vam kasnije ne bi bilo zao zbog zelje koju niste ostvarili. Ako ona , naravno , postoji. Skroz je ok, da i ne postoji.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ne znam živimo li u istoj državi, ali u današnje vrijeme, u Hrvatskoj, reci da poslovi odlaze i dolaze....
ja svakodnevno samo vidim da odlaze
radno vrijeme vrtića nije razlog za neimati drugo dijete
ali trpiti svakodnevna zvocanja na poslu isto nije sreca
ok, možda bi s moglo naći neko drugo rjesenje (npr. platiti neku
mladu umirovljenicu da podiže dijete, znam da se danas nema novaca, ali par sati tjedno ne bi trebao biti 
nepremostivi iznos ako samo to stoji na putu do drugog djeteta)

----------


## sirius

> ne znam živimo li u istoj državi, ali u današnje vrijeme, u Hrvatskoj, reci da poslovi odlaze i dolaze....
> ja svakodnevno samo vidim da odlaze
> radno vrijeme vrtića nije razlog za neimati drugo dijete
> ali trpiti svakodnevna zvocanja na poslu isto nije sreca
> ok, možda bi s moglo naći neko drugo rjesenje (npr. platiti neku
> mladu umirovljenicu da podiže dijete, znam da se danas nema novaca, ali par sati tjedno ne bi trebao biti 
> nepremostivi iznos ako samo to stoji na putu do drugog djeteta)



Ja vidim da i dolaze.
istina , ne meni. Zadnji posao sam mjenjala prije 11 godina kad mi je dijete imalo godinu i pol dana ( i otisla sam sa stalnog posla , na ugovor za zamjenu).
ali imam prijatelica koje su mjenjale poslove u zadnjih godinu dvije .

----------


## sirius

Hocu reci , nikad nista nije idealno. 
A cak i da je , zivot nema garanciju.
 :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Nema garancije, nema. 
Nema.

----------


## pulinka

> ok, možda bi s moglo naći neko drugo rjesenje (npr. platiti neku
> mladu umirovljenicu da podiže dijete, znam da se danas nema novaca, ali par sati tjedno ne bi trebao biti 
> nepremostivi iznos ako samo to stoji na putu do drugog djeteta)


Ja sam isto ovo pomislila čitajući temu.
I ja živim u malom mestu i vrtić je totalno nefleksibilan i nepomerljiv, a muž mi ima vrlo nesaradljive nadređene, tako da razumem problematiku u potpunosti. 
Ali ako/kada budem morala, platiću nekog da kupi moje klince iz vrtića. Pa ne može to biti tako skupa usluga valjda, ako se radi o pola sata?
Osim toga, baš se ovog leta družimo sa jednom maleckom, ona ima 4 godine a sestra 14. Razlika je 10 godina i ne vidim da im smeta, lepo se slažu. Imam i poznanika koji je sestru dobio sa svojih 16 i obožava je. Hoću reći, ne postoji granica nakon koje je prvo dete "prestaro" za brata ili sestru. Ako su okolnosti nepovoljne sada, ne znači da će zauvek ostati takve. Na kraju krajeva, i loši šefovi dolaze i prolaze, srećom  :Smile: .

----------


## annvilli

Kao što sam već rekla na ovoj temi potpuno mi je nezamislivo da jedan od roditelja za par godina kaže: ajme da bar nismo imali još jedno dijete! ili da je još jedno dijete donjelo nesreću obitelji. pa tako vjerujem da to ne bi mislio ni tvoj muž. Znam samo za one koji žale što nisu imali još.
Iako naravno tehnički problemi oko radnog vremena nisu zanemarivi, vjerujem da možete naći neko bolje riješenje, da netko drugi pokupi dijete 2 puta tjedno. Zbilja nije neki trošak a riješilo bi mužu taj problem. Ili to iz nekog drugog razloga nije opcija?
to je još samo par godina "komplikacija" oko rasporeda koje treba proći, a dobiješ najbolju stvar na svijetu  :Smile: 

A primjetila sam i da bi ti u slučaju da imate još jednu bebu, bila na porodiljnom kad ti mala krene u školu što je super za sve  :Smile:

----------


## Sirius Black

Mislim da bi se trebali odlučiti za drugo dijete ako bi svima vama u obitelji to donijelo sreću i zadovoljstvo. Muž vjerojatno ima stalan posao i ne može to ugroziti, i vjerujem da mu nije lako da ga svaki dan netko j...u mozak zbog ranijih odlazaka. Sigurno jedva čeka da prođe taj period, a ne sve ispočetka. I nije baš da poslovi dolaze i odlaze, u malom mjestu nije baš lako pronaći novi posao. Možda jedino da pronađete neku susjedu u mirovini koja bi pokupila dijete.

Ako želite izgovore, pronađite ih, to je vaša stvar - ne morate se nikome opravdavati. 

MM i ja smo željeli troje, iako nam je za prvo trebalo vremena pa bi trebali biti sretni kaj uopće imamo djece. Sad imamo dvoje i nakon moje bolesti više nema šanse za treće. Nije da ja fizički ne bih mogla podnijeti trudnoću, vrlo vjerojatno bih. Podnijeli bi i financijski. Ali što se tiče organizacije života, imali bi velike komplikacije, tak da ja zapravo imam veliki strah od trudnoće iako bih inače jako željela treće dijete. MM veli - da se i dogodi, snašli bi se nekak, kaj smo sve proživjeli, izgurali bi i to. Možda bi još nekak i mogli u slučaju da se dijete rodi zdravo. U nekom drugom slučaju bila bi katastrofa. Kad i pomislim na treće dijete, dođe mi da samu sebe ošamarim.

----------


## *mamica*

Podižem temu. 

Dijete će mi uskoro napuniti tri godine i svi me zapitkuju kada ću mu podariti brata ili sestru.. A ja ne mogu više. Čini mi se da ne može niti MM. Sin nam je predivno dijete, fizički i psihički jako zahtjevno. Oboje imamo osjećaj da mu trenutno dajemo 110% od sebe. Što se mene tiče, potpisala bih do kraja života da samo njega imam. Ispunjava me u potpunosti, a pomisao da prolazim ponovno kroz trudnoću, porod, dojenje, dohrane, prohodavanje mi je zastrašujući i užasavajući. Do te mjere da osjetim grč u trbuhu kada čujem da je neka poznanica trudna.

Najviše mi je žao mog djeteta. On je ekstrovert koji žudi za društvom druge djece. Obožava vrtić, a osim toga, svaki dan se igra sa svojim rođacima i rodicama. Poludi od sreće kada vidi drugu djecu s kojima se može igrati. Ako nema nikoga, onda non stop visi po meni i MM-u - penje se na nas, neprestano traži našu pozornost, prisutnost, igranje s njim.. Mislim da bi se preporodio kada bi dobio brata ili sestru.

Financijski smo sposobni, manje više i zdravstveno. Muči me ovo što je mačkulina napisala:




> danas sutra ako me vlastito dijete bude pitalo zašto ja nemam brata ili sestru što joj reći?? pogledati ju u oči i reći istinu... ali samo istinu (pa nećemo djeci o tim stvarima koje su tako bitne lagati)..
> svi odgovori koji su mi se motali po glavi nisu mi bili dovoljno dobri a istina mi je zvučala tako sebično....


Eto, baš to. Osjećam da su moji razlozi sebični i da radi vlastite komocije zakidam svoje dijete. Vjerojatno podsvjesno na mene ima utjecaj i društvo u kojem živim, u kojem je "jedno ko nijedno". Osim toga, tuga zbog mog preminulog djeteta je još veća kada pomislim kako bi se njih dvoje divno slagali, voljeli i kako bi imali jedno drugo.. a sada bi moj sin mogao ostati bez ikoga. Bojim se i da bih ja jednom mogla ostati bez njega. Jednom kada se opečeš, bojiš se i leda. Jednostavno ne znam što učiniti..

----------


## zutaminuta

Posvajanje nije opcija?

----------


## AdioMare

mamice, pa djetetu je tek 3 godine. stvarno imaš još vremena odlučiti se za 2. ili ne, zašto sada?

možda ćeš promijeniti mišljenje kad dijete bude 5, 7 ili 10. stvarno nema razloga da ideš protiv sebe.

----------


## *mamica*

> Posvajanje nije opcija?


Generalno niti jedna opcija nije 100% isključena. Više me muči roditeljstvo kao takvo - osjećam se emotivno prazna i iscrpljena da bih se mogla dati još jednom djetetu. I ne vidim da će se to u budućnosti promijeniti. Naprosto moj život ne ide u tom smjeru - puno više me uzbuđuje planiranje novih poslovnih pothvata, putovanja i druženja nego.. rađanja i odgajanja nove djece.

----------


## zutaminuta

Onda se nemoj opterećivati time što društvo govori.
A biti jedinac/ka i nije toliko strašno.

----------


## cvijeta73

mamice  :Love: 

nije reprezentativni uzorak, ali ja osobno znam dosta jedinaca, uključujući mog muža, moju mamu...i niti jedan nije pitao roditelje zašto nema brata ili sestru, a kamoli da su radi toga ljuti.  :Undecided: 

hoću reći, ono što nemaš,  ti niti ne fali. ne može im faliti brat/sestra kad ne znaju kako je to kad imaš brata/sestru. a to ti se isto može gledati i obratno, koliko su oni iz viđšečlanih obitelji zakinuti jer nisu jedinci. bezveze se mučiš, to je posve nerelevantno. 

a inače, koliko godina imaš?  :Grin:  naime, ja sam se isto kao ti osjećala dok mi stariji nije navršio pet godina. i onda mi je nekako postalo prihvatljivo da imam još jedno dijete, a trudnoća mi nije više izgledala kao tragedija svjetskih razmjera :D.
a isto se nikad ne bih odlučila da nam se nije, recimo tako, napol desila. napol jer smo se napol kao pazili   :Grin:

----------


## *mamica*

Zagazila u tridesetku  :Grin: 

Opcija trudnoće za nekoliko godina mi je neprihvatljiva - umorim se od same pomisli da bih mogla nunati sa 40 godina. A negdje sam pročitala da je učinak na djecu, kada je razlika između njih više od 5 godina, kao da su jedinci. 

I meni je neprocjenjiva prisutnost mojih sestara u životu, voljela bih kada bi on imao takav oslonac i podršku. Znam znam, izvući ćete primjer braće i sestara koji se gledaju preko nišana i razgovaraju putem odvjetnika.. Ali mislim da rijetko koje stvari mogu biti tako korisne i "obogaćujuće" kao dobar odnos sa bratom i/ili sestrom. 

Vidim i na sličnim temama na Rodi mnogi jedinci se javljaju i žale što nisu imali takav oslonac kroz život... Žao mi je jer znam da ga zakidam za nešto veliko.

----------


## AdioMare

onda ti je to to, nema smisla da se zamaraš. kada dođe vrijeme odradit ćeš jedan blues i ići dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Kod mene je obrnuto - ja jedva čekam prolaziti opet kroz trudnoću, i imati malu malu bebu. Al ja ne znam što ću s recimo dva školarca  :Laughing: 
I htjela bih dvoje djece baš zato što sam ja jedino dijete. Ja sam pitala svoje zašto nemam brata ili sestru. I dobila sam odgovor (nisu mogli imati djece 15 godina, mpo tad nije bio raširen, pogotovo kod nas na selu, a ja sam došla kao iznenađenje već kasno u njihovim godinama).
A zapravo nije mi toliko za drugo dijete da on ne bude sam, nego bih i ja htjela biti mama dvoje djece. Ne znam kako da to opišem

Za trudnoću u godinama razumijem, niti ja ne planiram rađati iza recimo 35. To je meni osobno previše, znači za mene i za to što ja želim u životu.

----------


## Danka_

Meni se ovo što je citirano od mačkuline, strah da će istina zvučati sebično, čini nategnutim. Kao pokušaj ublažavanja tereta vlastite odgovornosti za odluku koja je očito već donesena - a trenutno je odluka takva da se ne planira nova trudnoća (ali naravno da se to može promijeniti u budućnosti).

Opcija više djece naravno ima mnoge dobre strane ali ako se iznutra osjeća otpor, ništa izvana, pa ni strah od nekog budućeg pitanja od strane djeteta koje je ostalo jedinac, ne može to promijeniti - taj otpor, mislim.

Opusti se, odgovori će doći sami.

Možeš i pokušati onu foru s bacanjem novčića: kad ga baciš u zrak, prije nego što padne i prije nego što dobiješ odgovor, znat ćeš kojem se odgovoru nadaš. 
Šalim se malo. 

 :Love:

----------


## leptirići

ja bi htjela još jedno, a muž niti čuti, mali će nam sad u školu i on stalno ispituje kad ću rodit bebu, da ma brata ili seku, ali što da mu odgovorim, tata e želi :Undecided: ?!
koliko mi nije radi sebe, htjela bi da on ima nekoga da ne bude sam, jer gledam sebe, imam brata i sestru, i svaki dan se vidim s njima i čujem po nekoliko puta na dan

----------


## vertex

> Zagazila u tridesetku 
> 
> Opcija trudnoće za nekoliko godina mi je neprihvatljiva - umorim se od same pomisli da bih mogla nunati sa 40 godina. A negdje sam pročitala da je učinak na djecu, kada je razlika između njih više od 5 godina, kao da su jedinci.


Mamice, sad ti je neprihvatljiva, za nekoliko godina ti može postati prihvatljiva, to je zaista tako. Ne znači da hoće, ali želje, potrebe, pragovi snošljivosti - to se mijenja s godinama, nekad na načine koje nismo znali unaprijed predvidjeti.
Zaista si još jako mlada, prošla si jako težak put - ne muči se onim što bi trebala, to trebanje ne postoji, a vremena ima još napretek za različite odluke. Nikakva konačna odluka ne mora sada biti donesena.

----------


## sirius

> Generalno niti jedna opcija nije 100% isključena. Više me muči roditeljstvo kao takvo - osjećam se emotivno prazna i iscrpljena da bih se mogla dati još jednom djetetu. I ne vidim da će se to u budućnosti promijeniti. Naprosto moj život ne ide u tom smjeru - puno više me uzbuđuje planiranje novih poslovnih pothvata, putovanja i druženja nego.. rađanja i odgajanja nove djece.


Ja te razumijem. Takoder vise nemam kapaciteta. Ne znam kako bih se osjecala da je E. bila prvo. Da li bi ostala jedino? Ne znam ...Mene doslovno znoj oblije pri pomisli na trudnocu. Ali vjerujem da je to zbog nenormalnog iskustva roditeljstva , i svih zdravstvenih izazova. To me je potrosilo vise nego sto bih se potrosila inace.
Iako mislim da si ti mlada, tko zna sto vrijeme nosi. Mozda dobijes zelju, mozda ne dobijes. I jedno i drugo je skroz ok.

----------


## nanimira

Također se tako osjećam, a kad čujem da je neka žena,koja čak ima i mlađe dijete nego ja, opet trudna-isto me oblije hladan znoj i pitam se"kako može?". Dok mene netko pita kad ću drugo il sugerira da će drugo bit tralala..dođe mi i blaga mučnina.

Nema trebanja i moranja, samo odabiranja.

----------


## Jurana

> Ja te razumijem. Takoder vise nemam kapaciteta. Ne znam kako bih se osjecala da je E. bila prvo. Da li bi ostala jedino? Ne znam ...Mene doslovno znoj oblije pri pomisli na trudnocu. Ali vjerujem da je to zbog nenormalnog iskustva roditeljstva , i svih zdravstvenih izazova. To me je potrosilo vise nego sto bih se potrosila inace.
> Iako mislim da si ti mlada, tko zna sto vrijeme nosi. Mozda dobijes zelju, mozda ne dobijes. I jedno i drugo je skroz ok.


Ovo sve potpisujem, osim što mene nije izmorila bolest djeteta, nego izgubljene trudnoće. A nisam ni inače neki kapacitet  :Grin: 
Što se tiče stava prema mogućoj trudnoći - isto mi je, ne znam bih li teže podnijela povraćanje, neizvjesnost oko iznošenja trudnoće ili nespavanje i bespomoćnost male bebe.

Moj stariji je, kad je imao oko 3 godine, navijao za brata ili sestru i mi jesmo pokušavali, ali uspjelo je tek kad je napunio 5. Dotad je uvijek govorio da je najbolji broj za obitelj 4, a, kad je čuo da dolazi brat, rekao mi je da se predomislio i da je bolje da su u obitelji 3 člana  :Grin: 
I sad se ponekad s nostalgijom prisjeti dana kad je bio jedinac i kad je soba bila samo njegova.

Ja, s druge strane, žalim što nisam imala sestru, a imala sam brata. Možda bih žaliila za bratom da je bilo obratno. Muke žaliti za nečim što nisi imao, kad ni ne znaš kako je to zapravo  :Smile: 

Inače, mislim da je razlika kod koje su djeca kao jedinci 8 godina, tako sam pročitala.

----------


## rena7

Mi imamo jedno dijete. Postojala je neka skrivena želja za drugim, ali kod nas je razum bio jači od srca. Suprug je dobivao posao, pa ga gubio, pa dobivao, pa gubio.... pa je radio i nedobivao plaću, pa smo se selili za tim svim poslovima.... Ja sam "fala Bogu" tek odradila vježbenički za faking 1600 i naravno, doma sam. Imam kad, pa još nemam ni 42 (da crkneš od smija!) I u tom svemu da svjesno napravimo dijete jednostavno nismo htjeli ni mogli. Ja to ne mogu! Eto, ne mogu. Nije da nismo imali za kruh, da loše živimo, ali dok barem jedno od nas nije imalo koliko toliko siguran (iako je ovo siguran u današnje vrijeme hmmmmm....) drugo dijete nije dolazilo u obzir.
O porodu u Rijeci eto ne bi. Robija živa! Još jedan razlog za ostanak na jednom djetetu.
Sada, kada smo riješili egzistenciju i kada bi si mogla platiti porod kakav želim, nagurale su nam se godine.... 
Imamo viška.
I tako, imamo sina jedinca.
Bogu fala.

----------


## lavko

Ja sam jedinica i ne fale mi braća. Nisam imala, ne znam kako je pa mi ni ne fali.

Ali razmišljam kakav je to razlog za drugo dijete - da prvo ne bi bilo samo? Pa ne znam,kao da je to drugo tu samo radi prvoga, to mi i nije razlog, valjda ima još nešto. Ili ja ne kužim.

----------


## Mima

Ma naravno da to nikad nije razlog.

----------


## *mamica*

> Ali razmišljam kakav je to razlog za drugo dijete - da prvo ne bi bilo samo? Pa ne znam,kao da je to drugo tu samo radi prvoga, to mi i nije razlog, valjda ima još nešto. Ili ja ne kužim.


Pa baš zato što to nije valjan razlog, ne želimo srljati u to. Nije valjan prema tom drugom djetetu i nije valjan prema nama.

A ja sam iskusila što znači imati sestru u životu, pa mi je zato žao što ću možda zakinuti svoje dijete za to iskustvo.

----------


## Ginger

mamice, napravite onako kako se ti i tm osjecate
zanemari pritiske i glupa pitanja sa strane
ako vi to ne zelite, niti jedan razlog nije dovoljno dobar da se tjerate na to
pa niti taj da vam sin ostane jedinac
eto, recimo, moja najstarija bi bila jako sretna da je ostala jedinica  :lool:

----------


## Lili75

> Pa baš zato što to nije valjan razlog, ne želimo srljati u to. Nije valjan prema tom drugom djetetu i nije valjan prema nama.
> 
> A ja sam iskusila što znači imati sestru u životu, pa mi je zato žao što ću možda zakinuti svoje dijete za to iskustvo.


*Ginger* ti si munjena skroz  :Laughing: 

*Mamice* ja bih se dala skoro kladit da ćeš za par godina ponovno pisati na ovoj temi i o tome da vas je sad četvero. Vi najbolje znate, vi ćete odlučiti i super kako god ispadne, a ovaj prvi dio rečenice govori čisto moj predosjećaj, moja intuicija.

ovom rečenicom si rekla sve:
_A ja sam iskusila što znači imati sestru u životu, pa mi je zato žao što ću možda zakinuti svoje dijete za to iskustvo.
_
imati brata, sestru je puno više od toga "samo da dijete ne ostane samo" što si i sama iskusila.

Sretno i budi mirna s bilo kojom odlukom koju donesete!

----------


## tangerina

pa sad, imam prijateljicu koja ima 4 sestre
njih 5 se obožavaju, jako su bliske i često na fejsu objavljuju dirljive slike s lijepim komentarima kako je divno imati toliko sestara
i ja uvijek pomislim "baš slatko", ostavim im srce u komentarima, ali nikad ne pomislim "ah, da bar ja imam 4 sestre a ne samo jednu"
mislim da u odrasloj dobi većina ljudi jednostavno prihvati da im je njihov bratsko-sestrinsko-rodbinski scenarij takav kakav je, prihatiš to kao "ovo je moja priča, nešto drugo je tuđa" 
a u djetinjstvu da nikome ne valja ono što ima, nego nešto drugo izgleda bolje


tako da isto mislim da je stvar želje i osjećaja roditelja, a ne fantazija o tome šta će dijete možda htjeti.

----------


## lavko

Slazem se,ako roditelji imaju dobro iskustvo, ne znaci da ce djeca imati isto. Ne znam ni ja sto ljude ponuka na vise djece, ali mislim da he bitna stavka da roditelji budu sigurni da ce moci djetetu pruziti sebe i da za to imaju kapaciteta koliko to trazi. I emocionalnog i fizickog i materijalnog.

----------


## sirius

Nitko ne moze znati koliko ce kapaciteta morati roditelji imati za odredeno dijete. 
Jer nitko ne moze znati da li ce to biti normalno roditeljstvo ( sto god to znacilo) ili ce biti potrebni dodatni kapaciteti koji nadilaze normalne kapacitete. To je nesto u sto nitko ne moze biti siguran.
Onda su tu jos i ocekivanja. Ocekivanja od sebe i ocekivanja od roditeljstva.
u svakom slucaju puno je lakse ako osjecas jaku zelju za imati dijete ( neovisno koji broj po redu). Tada su kapaciteti i ocekivanja puno manje vazni.

----------


## Majuška

Što te volim, Sirius.

Točno tako

----------


## n.grace

mamice, osjećala sam potpuno isto što i ti točno u vrijeme kad je moja starija kći bila stara kao tvoj sin sada
nisam bila spremna za novu trudnoću, osjećala sam strah, nelagodu, činilo mi se da će druga trudnoća biti teška kao i prva ili još i teža
kad je mala navršila četiri godine, nisam mogla vjerovati kako je strah prošao sam od sebe, osjećala sam se dobro, smireno i spremno

daj si vremena kako su ti cure rekle, stvarno si još mlada, nemoj ništa forsirati, vidjet ćeš kako će se situacija razvijati
u tebi će sazrijeti odluka želiš li još djece, a potpuno je normalno i željeti ostati na jednom djetetu
samo polako  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

> Nitko ne moze znati koliko ce kapaciteta morati roditelji imati za odredeno dijete. 
> Jer nitko ne moze znati da li ce to biti normalno roditeljstvo ( sto god to znacilo) ili ce biti potrebni dodatni kapaciteti koji nadilaze normalne kapacitete. To je nesto u sto nitko ne moze biti siguran.
> Onda su tu jos i ocekivanja. Ocekivanja od sebe i ocekivanja od roditeljstva.
> u svakom slucaju puno je lakse ako osjecas jaku zelju za imati dijete ( neovisno koji broj po redu). Tada su kapaciteti i ocekivanja puno manje vazni.


Mene se uvijek krivo shvati. Il se ja ne znam izrazavati. Ili sam uvijek u krivu. 

Ja vec sad znam da nemam kapaciteta za više. Ni za normalno ni za vanserijsko dijete. Osjecam to. I posljedicno tome nenam ni želju.

----------


## Diana72

> Ja sam jedinica koja je izgubila mamu u 19 godini.   I svaki dan pozelim brata ili sestru.do tada se nikada nisam osjetila zakinutom već povlaštenom


Ja imam brata i nimalo ne osjećam neku povezanost s njim. Mamu sam izgubila kad mi je bilo 36 i bila sam pred porodom,ali nikad mi brat nije pružio neku podršku, čak nismo niti razgovarali. Jedino što sam sa bratom dobila je arogantna i uobražena šogorica koju ne podnosim. Imam dvoje djece, koji se barem sada dobro slažu i dosta su povezani. Nadam se da će tako biti i ubuduće i da neće biti otuđeni kao moj brat i ja. Roditi dijete da drugo ne bi bilo samo, skroz mi je bez veze. Nitko ne garantira da će se oni dobro slagati i podržavati kad odrastu, a ni prije.

----------


## sirius

> Mene se uvijek krivo shvati. Il se ja ne znam izrazavati. Ili sam uvijek u krivu. 
> 
> Ja vec sad znam da nemam kapaciteta za više. Ni za normalno ni za vanserijsko dijete. Osjecam to. I posljedicno tome nenam ni želju.


Naravno da si uvijek u krivu.  :Razz: 

Nemas zelju , nemas kapaciteta , uzivaj.  :Smile:  
I tako je u zivotu najvaznije biti miran sa svojim odlukama.

----------


## sirius

> Ja imam brata i nimalo ne osjećam neku povezanost s njim. Mamu sam izgubila kad mi je bilo 36 i bila sam pred porodom,ali nikad mi brat nije pružio neku podršku, čak nismo niti razgovarali. Jedino što sam sa bratom dobila je arogantna i uobražena šogorica koju ne podnosim. Imam dvoje djece, koji se barem sada dobro slažu i dosta su povezani. Nadam se da će tako biti i ubuduće i da neće biti otuđeni kao moj brat i ja. Roditi dijete da drugo ne bi bilo samo, skroz mi je bez veze. Nitko ne garantira da će se oni dobro slagati i podržavati kad odrastu, a ni prije.


Oprosti sto se mjesam, ali da li si ti bratu prizila podrsku? I on je izgubio majku. I da li si se ti pokusala povezati sa njim. Svaki odnos ide u dva smjera. Uvijek ga mozes pokusati poboljsati. Ako zelis, jasno.

----------


## mitovski

> Dali ce se braca i sestre slagati u odraslom zivotu i kuda ce ih zivot odvesti je veliko pitanje. Lijepo je kad imas brata ili sestru s kojim se slazes i koji ti je oslonac u zivotu ali to nazalost nije zagarantirano krvnom vezom.
> 
> Uvijek sam mislila i zeljela imati 3 djece i to prvo u dvadesetima. Onda me zivot odveo drugim smjerom i prvo je doslo s 31. Trudnoca mi je ostala kao trauma, zavrsila carskim rezom i dugo mi je trebalo da se psihicki i fizicki oporavim. J. je bila izuzetno zahtjevno dijete, imamo i ja i MM ptsp od njene prve godine.
> Plan je bio kad J. bude imala 2-3 godine idemo na drugo. Od treceg sam se u startu oprostila.
> Onda mi je umro tata, mama je oboljela od alzheimera i sad ja radim a MM cuva moju mamu. Uz sve to ne pada nam napamet imati drugo. 
> Muci me to, ne zelim imati samo jedno dijete, a ni MM ali ne dolazi nam zelja i strah me sto ako nam ni ne dodje. Znam, osjecam da to nikada necu prezaliti i da cu kad budem stara jedino za tome zaliti jer poznajem sebe.
> Strah me ne imanja zelje, a ne pomaze ni to sto ove godine pusem 35 svijecica.
> Bas me to muci onako u podsvjesti. Osjecam to kao teret.


Nadovezat ću se na svoj post od prije 2 godine. 

Meni je ovo još uvijek tema koja me podsvjesno muči.  Ove godine ću 37, želju još nemam ali me i dalje muči. Ne znam kako da to uopće objasnim. Stvarno sam se uvijek vidjela s više djece i možda je zapravo teško se oprostiti s tim da to možda i neće biti tako, oprostiti se od nekog sna.
Strah me i to jako da ću se ako ne budemo imali drugo dijete, za 10 godina lupati po glavi, ali ne mogu na silu.
Moja J. je jako zahtjevno dijete i užasno nas iscrpi, s njom roditeljstvo nije pjesma. Često se osjećam da nisam dorasla biti njena majka. Čak vjerujem da je ona bila nezahtjevnije dijete da bi već imali drugo. Druga stvar je da mi je i trudnoća ostala kao neka trauma a i porod i uopće se ne mogu zamisliti trudna.
Okolina vrši pritisak i svi stalno pitaju ali na sreću nisam osoba kojoj to smeta, to su prevelike i prevažne odluke da bi okolina mogla imati utjecaj na to.

Baš me muči ova tema i ne mogu se nikako pomiriti s tim da ću možda biti majka jednog djeteta i sve nekako čekam da će mi se dogoditi taj trenutak i želja, a biološki sat otkucava.

----------


## Anemona

> Nadovezat ću se na svoj post od prije 2 godine. 
> 
> Meni je ovo još uvijek tema koja me podsvjesno muči.  Ove godine ću 37, želju još nemam ali me i dalje muči. Ne znam kako da to uopće objasnim. Stvarno sam se uvijek vidjela s više djece i možda je zapravo teško se oprostiti s tim da to možda i neće biti tako, oprostiti se od nekog sna.
> Strah me i to jako da ću se ako ne budemo imali drugo dijete, za 10 godina lupati po glavi, ali ne mogu na silu.
> .........
> 
> Baš me muči ova tema i ne mogu se nikako pomiriti s tim da ću možda biti majka jednog djeteta i sve nekako čekam da će mi se dogoditi taj trenutak i želja, a biološki sat otkucava.


Potpisujem.

----------


## Diana72

> Oprosti sto se mjesam, ali da li si ti bratu prizila podrsku? I on je izgubio majku. I da li si se ti pokusala povezati sa njim. Svaki odnos ide u dva smjera. Uvijek ga mozes pokusati poboljsati. Ako zelis, jasno.


On jednostavno ne želi komunicirati, sve se svodi na razgovor kako si i što ima i bok. Nikad nismo imali osobit odnos iako sam se ja o njemu brinula možda i više nego roditelji, koji su bili prezaposleni. Bila sam mu poput druge mame, trčala za njim po stanu kad je imao noćne more, dok su mama i tata mirno spavali, ali sve je to zaboravljeno . Sad razgovara sa mnom samo onda kad planira tko će što dobiti nakon očeve smrti. Mislim da je to jedino što ga zanima  onu njegovu pohlepnu ženu koja ni cijele gaće nije imala kad je došla a sad glumi damu jer joj  moj blesavi brat, umjesto da misli na svoju budućnost plaća studij u inozemstvu, a ona  se fura kao neudana ženska na fejsu.  Da mu to kažem, posvađali bi se definitivno.

----------


## ina33

> Podižem temu. 
> 
> Dijete će mi uskoro napuniti tri godine i svi me zapitkuju kada ću mu podariti brata ili sestru.. 
> Najviše mi je žao mog djeteta. On je ekstrovert koji žudi za društvom druge djece. Obožava vrtić, a osim toga, svaki dan se igra sa svojim rođacima i rodicama. Poludi od sreće kada vidi drugu djecu s kojima se može igrati. Ako nema nikoga, onda non stop visi po meni i MM-u - penje se na nas, neprestano traži našu pozornost, prisutnost, igranje s njim.. Mislim da bi se preporodio kada bi dobio brata ili sestru.


Iz mog iskustva, od treće do šeste najviše zapitkuju. Onda prestanu i budu onako... ustrašeni idejom brace ili seke ako nije njihove dobi (jer mislim da ima nešto u tome ako je veća dobna razlika da su udaljeniji). Tako da... ako ti je (uglavnom samo) ovo razlog, nemoj samo zbog toga jer to je, lako moguće, faza. Ako je ekstrovert brzo će on napraviti svoju ekipu, što bude stariji, bit će lakše. Slušaj sebe, a mali će prolaziti razne faze.
 Nemoj razmišljati da si djetetu "dužna" roditi brata ili sestru, kako život ide, pitanje je hoće li uopće živjeti u istom gradu, kako bi se slagali ionako-iovako, pa makar istih godina bili. Uostalom, toliko si mlada, ništa ne moraš sada, a pitanja "kad će braco ili seka" isto prestanu negdje oko 6.-te godine (zaključi okolina da je to to). Znači..."samo" trebaš iduće tri "preživjeti".

----------


## AdioMare

> Baš me muči ova tema i ne mogu se nikako pomiriti s tim da ću možda biti majka jednog djeteta i sve nekako čekam da će mi se dogoditi taj trenutak i želja, a biološki sat otkucava.


a postoji mogućnost i da nešto drugo odluči umjesto tebe, recimo, trudnoća ti se dogodi i ti rodiš. i shvatiš da ti je zapravo samo trebalo nešto da te stavi u tu poziciju umjesto tebe same. i da si sretna. sve je moguće. nemoj koristit neku beton kontracepciju  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> a postoji mogućnost i da nešto drugo odluči umjesto tebe, recimo, trudnoća ti se dogodi i ti rodiš. i shvatiš da ti je zapravo samo trebalo nešto da te stavi u tu poziciju umjesto tebe same. i da si sretna. sve je moguće. nemoj koristit neku beton kontracepciju


eto, ovo je moj put bio. da nije bilo to nešto da me stavi u poziciju, nema majci da bih ja ikad rekla - e, sad ću ostati trudna.
ovako, malo sam oplakala kad sam vidjela plus na testu  :lool:  pokvarila jadnom mm-u radost i veselje saznanja da će biti tata, i onda sam se pomirila sa teškom sudbinom. a nakon toga vrlo brzo počela uživati u novonastaloj situaciji. 
i sve tako i prvi i drugi put, isto.

----------


## ina33

> a postoji mogućnost i da nešto drugo odluči umjesto tebe, recimo, trudnoća ti se dogodi i ti rodiš. i shvatiš da ti je zapravo samo trebalo nešto da te stavi u tu poziciju umjesto tebe same. i da si sretna. sve je moguće. nemoj koristit neku beton kontracepciju


x - ali i obratno. Pusti da se paca, koristi kontracepciju... sasvim je moguće da za tipa 3-4-5 godina nitko od vas neće patiti i da će 3 biti vaš dobitan broj. Ne moraš sada ništa odlučivati, makni taj pritisak od sebe.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ne moraš sada ništa odlučivati, makni taj pritisak od sebe.


ovo je istina. 
sad ne želite drugo dijete i to je to. a ništa se strašno po nikoga neće desiti ako bude jedinac  :Grin:

----------


## n.grace

> nemoj koristit neku beton kontracepciju


super  :lool:

----------


## silkica

Kad sam rodila svoju prvu djevojčicu,rekla sam sebi da više djece neću imati.Teško sam podnijela taj period posle poroda,bila psihički skroz pala.Ona je drečala i drečala,ja plakala i plakala.Znam da sam sebi rekla da mi ne treba više djece,ako ću se ovako osjećati.E sad,ona je bila jako željeno dijete,4 inseminacija-bingo!,radost nevjerovatna,a onda odjednom takvi osjećaji.Osjećala sam krivicu što ne uživam u toliko željenom majčinstvu,pa sam opet plakala i sve se pogoršavalo.Ali istovremeno nisam mogla zamisliti da ću ostati na jednom djetetu,pa sam opet plakala.Čudno je to-nisam željela više djece,a plakala sam zbog te odluke.I onda se to nekako smirilo i odlučim da trenutno ništa ne odlučim.
Kad joj je bilo 3 godine(a meni 35),na nagovor(dugo me nagovarao) mi počnemo raditi na drugoj bebi.Moram priznati da sam se nadala da to neće ići (iz ranijeg iskustva i problema zbog plodnosti),a a tako bih to pripisala Božijoj volji :Smile: ,a ne bi bila moja odluka.Ali šipak,Božija volja je bila da upali iz prve.Eto,to nisam nikada nikome priznala!Naravno,pomirim se ja i počnem uživati u trudnoći,a onda se rodila ONA,jedna predivna i predobra beba!I nisam prošla kao prvi put,zaista sam uživala u majčinstvu i svima govorim da mi je bilo lakše sa njih dvije nego samo sa jednom.Čak sam se bila zagrijala za još jednu bebu...ali me prošlo :Wink: .

Tako da...sve su cure rekle...Ne moraš ništa još odlučiti...A možda i nešto drugo odluči umjesto tebe...
Zaista jesi li razmišljala šta bi se desilo da se slučajno "desi"?Možda odgovor pronađeš kad odgovoriš na ovo pitanje.

----------


## sirius

> a postoji mogućnost i da nešto drugo odluči umjesto tebe, recimo, trudnoća ti se dogodi i ti rodiš. i shvatiš da ti je zapravo samo trebalo nešto da te stavi u tu poziciju umjesto tebe same. i da si sretna. sve je moguće. nemoj koristit neku beton kontracepciju


Ne koristi beton kao kontracepciju. : drzeci-koljenima-betonski-blok:
 :Grin:

----------


## *mamica*

Hvala vam drage moje žene, puno ste me ohrabrile, umirile i nasmijale. Sada sam puno mirnija sa svojom sadašnjom odlukom, a što će budućnost donijeti.. vidjet ćemo. Nećemo se zabetonirati  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Nekad prije,  moj muz izricito nije zelio niti jedno dijete, najvise zbog svojeg nedefinirane/nedijagnosticirane, a potencijalno vrlo opasne, bolesti. Onda smo ipak odlucili pokusati, ali rekli su nam da u principu nema nekih vecih sansi da cemo imati djecu zbog losih nalaza s obje strane. Naravno, zbog toga smo htjeli djecu jos i vise, a onda se, iz kucne radinosti, rodio zdrav djecak. Ja sam imala punih 35. Tri godine kasnije, dobio je sestru, opet iz kucne radinosti. 

Sad, zasto ih imamo dvoje.. zato sto smo mi htjeli tako. U jednom trenutku je meni cak prolazilo kroz glavu da bi bilo ok da prvo dijete ima brata ili sestru jer je moj muz jedinac (dakle nema rodbine s te strane), a moji zive samo koji kontinent dalje. Onda sam ih htjela barem pedeset jer mi je prva trudnoca bila valjda najbolji period u zivotu, a i porod je bio super. Roditeljstvo... tu mi ne ide bas tako dobro, ali nisam si nikad postavila ocekivanja da moram biti savrsena. Nema sansi, tim vise sto nisam neki topao 'roditeljski' tip. Naprotiv. 

Druga trudnoca mi nije sjela najbolje, no porod je bio super i neposredno nakon sam odmah trabunjala da ih trebam roditi barem jos pet (a sve stignem, imam 17 godina, jel). Druga beba, ovaj put djevojcica, je valjda najnezahtjevnije dijete na svijetu, do te mjere da se ponekad pitam je li s njom sve ok - tim vise sto je usporedjujem s bratom, koji je sve samo ne nezahtjevan. Jedan dan mi se cini da je sve ok i pod kontrolom, drugi dan sam uvjerena da nemam kapaciteta ni za pola djeteta, a kamoli za ovo dvoje. Malo se lupam sakom u glavu, a s druge strane mi je uzasno pomisliti da je gotovo, da ih imamo dvoje i da necemo vise. Ono, jos bih radjala (ne znam bas bih li bila trudna ili bila roditelj jos nekome  :lool:  ).

I tak'. Sve se to mijenja. Nista nije zabetonirano. Pogotovo kad kazes 'ne' kontracepciji.  :Unsure:

----------


## ellica

Meni je 10godina trebalo da pozelim drugo.Prije tog mi nije uopce padalo napamet da rodim da bi on imao brata ili sestru.
Ja imam sestru i sretna sam zbog toga,ali imam frendicu jedinicu koja nije ni najmanje nesretna zbog tog.
Ako pozelis jos koje rodi,ako ne nemoj.....

----------


## kachy

Bebačica će sada napuniti osam mjeseci, a mene je nekih zadnjih mjesec ili dva puklo da možda ne bismo trebali imati više djece. Toliko sam zaljubljena u nju, toliko želim biti maksimalno posvećena samo njoj da mi se čini da bi se to narušilo s drugom bebom. Stvarno ne znam što me je to tako puklo, ali samo pronalazim argumente zašto bismo trebali ostati samo s jednim djetetom. :Rolling Eyes: 

Prije trudnoće mm i ja smo govorili da želimo svakako dvoje, a za treće je bila šala da nam se može zalomiti. :Grin:  Trudnoća mi jeste bila u neku ruku teška jer sam je provela strogo mirujući, ali niti tada, niti nakon poroda uopće nisam ovako mislila nego sam čak bila strašno nabrijana na drugu bebu i računala za koliko bih mogla biti ok, sve posložiti za drugu bebu...a sad me brine hoću li uz drugu bebu moći dovoljno da se posvetim prvoj, da li bi uopće znala odgajati dvoje djece, da li će to drugo dijete biti zdravo, kako će to utjecati na našu obiteljsku dinamiku, hoćemo li to moći financijski podnijeti...a sada je sve tako idilično i uopće ne želim da joj išta moram uskratiti.

Da li je tko imao ovakvih stanja i razmišljanja? Znam da je još rano, ali kao što rekoh i samu me je iznenadilo jer sam nakon što sam nju rodila bila u sasvim drugom filmu.

----------


## sirius

Potpuno uobicajeno razmisljanje za zivotnu fazu u kojoj se trenutno nalazis.

----------


## kachy

Hvala ti, Sirus.  :Smile:  Bit ću i ja strpljiva sa sobom.

----------


## lavko

Otkad je ova rasprava pokrenuta, često se uhvatim i razmišljam o ovoj temi. Ne zato što se pitam da li bih imala još jedno dijete ili ne. Znam da ne bih. Moj problem je što ja to ne mogu shvatiti nikako - što točno želiš kada želiš drugo dijete? Što te ponuka? Zašto želiš drugo dijete uopće? Znam da ovo zvuči onako blentavo, ali ja mislim da ja imam neki krivi čip, ja nemam nikakve želje, pa ponekad i mislim - ajme sad sam ovako umorna i iscrpljena, nemam vremena za sebe ni za muža ni za bilo što, pa tko bi normalan poželio još jednom sve to? Zašto? 
Ali onda opet, ja nisam među onim sposobnim ženama koje mogu hendlati i kuću i djecu i svoj posao a da ne stradaju. Možda baš zato tako razmišljam. 
Ne znam, jednostavno nekad ne razumijem što je to što te potakne na još djece...

----------


## tangerina

prije svega, ne mislim da imaš krivi čip niti ti niti itko drugi tko nema želju za još jednim djetetom
kao ni netko koga svako malo uhvati želja za još jednim, jednostavno osjećaš što osjećaš, nema pravo ni krivo

do 2. rođendana mog starijeg, ja isto nisam mogla zamislit taj osjećaj želje za drugim djetetom. ali tako negdje od 2. rođendana se dosta osamostalio i porastao i nije više bio bebast, i tad me počelo hvatat. s jedne strane stalno mi je falila jedna osoba u našoj obitelji, to valjda svatko ima u glavi neku svjesnu ili nesvjesnu sliku, meni je 3 bilo malo, 4 mi je taman. s druge strane sam se i zaželila svih tih bebastih stvari, onog dobrog dijela, a s treće, ovo će možda zvučat glupo, ali htjela sam imat i curicu. da je drugo bio dječak, vjerojatno bih i o trećem razmišljala  :lool: 
vjerojatno zavisi i o tome koliko je iscrpljujuće bilo s prvim djetetom, meni nije bilo strašno (iako je bio zahtjevniji nego mala, to tek sad vidim, ali opet, dalo se preživit i uživat)

----------


## Ginger

lavko, meni je to tvoje pitanje kao i pitanje zasto netko uopce zeli dijete ili zasto ti zelis samo jedno dijete
mislim, ljudi su razliciti, nemas ti krivi cip, niti ja, samo smo razlicite i zelimo razlicite stvari
meni to sve skupa nije bilo stresno kao tebi, to sigurno igra veliku ulogu
i ne znam, dok nisam rodila svoje trece dijete, osjecala sam kao da nisam rodila svu svoju djecu
s njenim rodjenjem je sve sjelo na svoje mjesto  :Heart: 
do tad sam imala taj osjecaj da mi nesto fali u zivotu, imala sam jos za dati  :Smile:

----------


## anabeg

> prije svega, ne mislim da imaš krivi čip niti ti niti itko drugi tko nema želju za još jednim djetetom
> kao ni netko koga svako malo uhvati želja za još jednim, jednostavno osjećaš što osjećaš, nema pravo ni krivo
> 
> do 2. rođendana mog starijeg, ja isto nisam mogla zamislit taj osjećaj želje za drugim djetetom. ali tako negdje od 2. rođendana se dosta osamostalio i porastao i nije više bio bebast, i tad me počelo hvatat. s jedne strane stalno mi je falila jedna osoba u našoj obitelji, to valjda svatko ima u glavi neku svjesnu ili nesvjesnu sliku, meni je 3 bilo malo, 4 mi je taman. s druge strane sam se i zaželila svih tih bebastih stvari, onog dobrog dijela, a s treće, ovo će možda zvučat glupo, ali htjela sam imat i curicu. da je drugo bio dječak, vjerojatno bih i o trećem razmišljala 
> *vjerojatno zavisi i o tome koliko je iscrpljujuće bilo s prvim djetetom,* meni nije bilo strašno (iako je bio zahtjevniji nego mala, to tek sad vidim, ali opet, dalo se preživit i uživat)


slažem se sa svim, posebno sa ovim boldanim. Moje nastarije dijete, kćer, bila je dijete za poželjeti, mogla bi ih 10 takvih odgojiti. I sad je takva. 

Al da mi se sin rodio prvi i bio ovakav kakav je, pa ne mogu tvrditi da bi ostao sinko jedinko, ali sasvim sam sigurna da bih napravila neku veću razliku između trudnoća. 

A Lavko, nekog magičnog klika ti baš i nema, barem kod mene nije bilo. Eto nama je ispalo tako da sam rađala svaku 3. godinu. to jest ostala bih trudna kad bi mi predhodno dijete napunilo dvije godine. Nismo tako planirali, ali nekako tako sa 2-3 godine dijete postane (ne svako, moji jesu) samostalnije, pa se može sa malo manje brige početi raditi na drugom djetetu. 
Samo se nemoj ništa siliti, kad i ako dođe, dobro dođe. Ako ne isto dobro.

----------


## Apsu

Ja ne znam, htjela sam drugo dijete već tjedan dana nakon što se prvo rodilo, i još me uvijek nije pustilo.
Trenutno život nije dovoljno posložen, ali kad bude nadam se drugome (drugoj, zapravo  :Grin:  ). Zašto? Ne znam. 
Jednostavno znam da bi me to do kraja ispunilo, jedva čekam ponovno proci trudnoću, porod, nunanje malog bića koje ne zna da postoji, dojenje, noćna buđenja, prva hranjenja, prvu riječ, prvi korak.. Ma joooj  :Heart: 
Uživam u svakom trenutku majcinstva, i jedva čekam gledati kako će moj stariji sin odrastati sa nekim, kako će se njih dvoje ponašati, koliko će se čuvati i voljeti. Ili neće  :Smile: 
I želim vidjeti kako je moguće još nekoga voljeti toliko koliko volim njega  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Jedva čekaš  - porod!!?  :Unsure:

----------


## Apsu

Da!
Trudove najviše.. To je tako čudesno, veliko i mocno iskustvo. Ta bol koja ti obuzme cijelo tijelo i onda te pusti na tren da se malo odmoriš pa ponovno preuzme cijelo tvoje biće.. 
Najčudesnije, najstrašnije i najduhovnije iskustvo koje sam mogla imati, užasno ga se bojim, ali i jedva čekam da mi ponovno oduzme kontrolu i da se toliko prepustim vjeri u svoje tijelo i prirodu.

Đizs, sigurno zvučim kao neki sado mazo frik, ali u slobodno vrijeme kad ne rađam ne uživam u boli, ne priželjkujem bol i ne volim bol  :Laughing: 
Ali to, to je bilo čudesno!

----------


## rahela

> Jedva čekaš  - porod!!?


Meni je porod prekrasno iskustvo
Nikad vise ne zelim biti trudna, ni imati jos djece, ali da se moze rodila bih jos koje LoL

----------


## lavko

Kužim...vaši odgovori su me malo potakli na razmišljanje i zapravo se nalazim u onome što je Ginger rekla, rekla je "imala sam još za dati". Baš kao što je Ginger imala još za dati, ja osjećam da nemam više za dati. Mene je ovo dijete valjda zauzelo emocionalno u potpunosti, a i iscrpilo, zahtjevna je, stvarno nije laka za hendlati. I ja osjećam da nema pored nje više mjesta za nikoga drugoga jer tom drugom ne bi ništa ostalo od mene. Tu je i muž koji previše radi i ne daje puno i to su sve razlozi zašto ja valjda s istinskim čuđenjem pogledam nekoga kad kaže da želi još djece. 

A unatoč groznoj trudnoći, porod mi je bio najljepši na svijetu.

----------


## Vrijeska

Dugo sam se sjećala rečenice koju je rekla litala, jedan stara forumašica koja ima četvero djece, nešto u stilu - jednostavno osjetiš da je u tebi, osjetiš u kostima, osjetiš da nisu još svi tu uz tebe i da ima još koje malo biće koje vam se želi pridružiti i postati dio vaše obitelji.

----------


## anabeg

Da, sjećam se te rečenice(ako mislimo na isto) , još u vrijeme kad nisam pisala ovdje, samo čitala. No, ta rečenica mi se baš usjekla u sjećanje, nešto u stilu: da je u kostima osjećala da još nije rodila svu svoju djecu.

----------

